# Screw you uber!!!!!



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


You should sue FUBER through the EEOC pervisions of safe working environment.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


What did you expect was going to happen when you were thinking about becoming a TNC operator? And why did you think that was going to happen? Just curious.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

"Thanks for being a valued partner in the whole Uber experience".


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

It's been said "Winners never quit, and quitters never win".
Uber has put the lie to the axiom in fairly short order.
Best wishes on your release and future freedom.
P.S. Have rated your post 5 stars.


----------



## msrave97 (Sep 27, 2016)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


I understand totally! These people are expecting to get "round trips", cheap conning people they are.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Woah. She didn't last very long did she.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Are you taking low rated pax? I've decided to no longer take anyone under 4.7. There's a reason why they get lower than that, and it's not like when a driver gets lower than that, if you know what I mean...


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Also, you can't let the bad pax embitter you for the other pax. Take a few days off, return and be selective, and be cheery. Cherry pick, you've got to learn to be selective and it starts at the ping and the rider rating and goes from there.


----------



## Wheelin (Sep 6, 2016)

Ava, what do you mean by this?

Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

agtg said:


> Are you taking low rated pax? I've decided to no longer take anyone under 4.7. There's a reason why they get lower than that, and it's not like when a driver gets lower than that, if you know what I mean...


This, I know (sadly) 90% of Uber drivers aren't (Matrix reference, here) "red-pilled" on the Uber driver experience. So most of them don't understand the in's and out's until it's too late for them. They will (sadly) get their ratings hammered by drunk pax but (happily) pick up pax who have a rating lower than 4.7. It's too bad. The problem is, uber doesn't inform the drivers of the deactivation cutoff rating AND uber doesn't cutoff shitty pax period. If EVEY driver refused to pick up pax with ratings lower than 4.7 (like most of us do), Pax would start to behave. But since Uber only punishes driver for low ratings and allows (completely unvetted) pax to have their ratings to go in the basement with no punishment, we're all screwed.
Here's a fair and equitable idea: If Uber is gonna threaten deactivation if under 4.6 (or whatever), PAX should be charged a "crappy pax surcharge" if their rating goes below the same threshold. Incentives should go both ways. Since some ignorant drivers are willing to take a beating from crap pax, take undeserved low ratings and still pickup low rated pax. It should go both ways.
But I digress...Uber gives 2 flying crap rodents about it's "partners".
But it doesn't mean it's a bad idea.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

tucstwo said:


> This, I know (sadly) 90% of Uber drivers aren't (Matrix reference, here) "red-pilled" on the Uber driver experience. So most of them don't understand the in's and out's until it's too late for them. They will (sadly) get their ratings hammered by drunk pax but (happily) pick up pax who have a rating lower than 4.7. It's too bad. The problem is, uber doesn't inform the drivers of the deactivation cutoff rating AND uber doesn't cutoff shitty pax period. If EVEY driver refused to pick up pax with ratings lower than 4.7 (like most of us do), Pax would start to behave. But since Uber only punishes driver for low ratings and allows (completely unvetted) pax to have their ratings to go in the basement with no punishment, we're all screwed.
> Here's a fair and equitable idea: If Uber is gonna threaten deactivation if under 4.6 (or whatever), PAX should be charged a "crappy pax surcharge" if their rating goes below the same threshold. Incentives should go both ways. Since some ignorant drivers are willing to take a beating from crap pax, take undeserved low ratings and still pickup low rated pax. It should go both ways.
> But I digress...Uber gives 2 flying crap rodents about it's "partners".
> But it doesn't mean it's a bad idea.


Uber also knows who the habitual rating killers are. You know they do it to like 40% of the drivers they get because it's they who are the problem, not the driver.

I had an idea: If a rider wants to hammer a driver's rating, give them the option to leave a comment. If the rider isn't willing to leave a comment, let that rating vaporize into thin air. The pax will think they've hammered a driver, the driver won't take the unjust hit, and we all go merrily along. If a rider has a real issue, they will be willing to articulate what it was in a sentence or so. Otherwise, it's just what it currently is: A whimsical exercise in destroying someone's livelihood without cause.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Wheelin said:


> Ava, what do you mean by this?
> 
> Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?


When you start a ride, the destination should already be in the app navigation. Some riders don't put a destination, and that is a bad sign. They may want you to just drive around doing errands, which isn't profitable unless there is a surge or they're very quick about the stops. I always insist on a destination being put in as you will quickly get an idea what kind of ride you've got (a longer, profitable ride, or a short cheapo).

The short cheapos who try to get you to drive all over are the ones to be wary of. As I noted in the other thread, they can possibly scam a free ride pretending you took them all over to fatten up the fare.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

agtg said:


> Are you taking low rated pax? I've decided to no longer take anyone under 4.7. There's a reason why they get lower than that, and it's not like when a driver gets lower than that, if you know what I mean...


Here's my old hobby horse again.
Why is it not a rating scale of 1 to 10, rounded to the nearest whole number by Uber?
Being able to rate bad "don't want a repeat of" experiences as a 4 or less out of of ten would soon bring some realism to the scale of good/bad on both sides of the experience.
After all, a 4.6 rated pax is still closer to 5 than 4, on current face value.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

agtg said:


> Uber also knows who the habitual rating killers are. You know they do it to like 40% of the drivers they get because it's they who are the problem, not the driver.
> 
> I had an idea: If a rider wants to hammer a driver's rating, give them the option to leave a comment. If the rider isn't willing to leave a comment, let that rating vaporize into thin air. The pax will think they've hammered a driver, the driver won't take the unjust hit, and we all go merrily along. If a rider has a real issue, they will be willing to articulate what it was in a sentence or so. Otherwise, it's just what it currently is: A whimsical exercise in destroying someone's livelihood without cause.


I do t care if they leave a comment or not. If they can't prove the infraction they are down rating you for....then the rating needs to be dropped.

Passengers can say anything in a remark. Doesn't make it true.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What did you expect was going to happen when you were thinking about becoming a TNC operator? And why did you think that was going to happen? Just curious.


What the hell is a TNC operator. ?!?! And what I THOUGHT was Uber would understand this type of thing is bound to happen and then they would look at my performance in actual numbers and ACTUAL FACTS in ACTUAL REALITY before reprimanding me for a DRUNK PERSONS OPINION

THATS what I thought. Any other questions??????


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

agtg said:


> When you start a ride, the destination should already be in the app navigation. Some riders don't put a destination, and that is a bad sign. They may want you to just drive around doing errands, which isn't profitable unless there is a surge or they're very quick about the stops. I always insist on a destination being put in as you will quickly get an idea what kind of ride you've got (a longer, profitable ride, or a short cheapo).
> 
> The short cheapos who try to get you to drive all over are the ones to be wary of. As I noted in the other thread, they can possibly scam a free ride pretending you took them all over to fatten up the fare.


Sometimes I have had riders who say "oh don't worry about putting in the destination. I'll show you the way". Then they cancel the ride while they are riding. They usually create a bunch of chaos to divert my attention and that's the game. It's happened to me twice. Now I don't move unless I have entered the destination or they have. I have had people to tell me to turn off the GPS. And they will show me a better way. Of course I will always graciously go whatever route they want but if I turn off GPS then nobody knows my location if something was to happen. It's always the guys that are trying to get me to come home with them that do this.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Uber generally has a problem with ACTUAL FACTS & ACTUAL REALITY especially when it comes to rider vs driver issues.
This is just a behemoth trying to rake in as much rider money as possible while the sun keeps shining. So the "customer is always right" by virtue of potential wallet power.
Drivers are just a numbered pawn in their game.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ava said:


> What the hell is a TNC operator. ?!?!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow, it's a Transportation Network Company
How old are you?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


For every driver having your reaction, there is a new driver posting, "I love uber. If you don't like it why not just quit?"
They too will soon reach the point you're at today.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Kalee said:


> For every driver having your reaction, there is a new driver posting, "I love uber. If you don't like it why not just quit?"
> They too will soon reach the point you're at today.


I DID QUIT. !!?!?! Duh


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, it's a Transportation Network Company
> How old are you?


 What?!?! Why don't you go shame and judge someone else. Like perhaps Yourself?? WOW


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*Wow. There's something I didn't know. Wow. What a dumbass I am. I wonder if you know who Heisenberg is? Or Schopenhauer ? Or the president of Zimbabwe ? Or Noam Chomsky? Wow. I guess we both don't know everything. Wow*


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*And I don't go around pondering TNC's. Consequently I am unfamiliar with the cute little abbreviation. I'm too busy contemplating UNIFIED STRING THEORY And the nature of consciousness. *


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

Ava said:


> Sometimes I have had riders who say "oh don't worry about putting in the destination. I'll show you the way". Then they cancel the ride while they are riding. They usually create a bunch of chaos to divert my attention and that's the game. It's happened to me twice. Now I don't move unless I have entered the destination or they have. I have had people to tell me to turn off the GPS. And they will show me a better way. Of course I will always graciously go whatever route they want but if I turn off GPS then nobody knows my location if something was to happen. It's always the guys that are trying to get me to come home with them that do this.


I didn't think there was a way for the rider to cancel a trip once the driver has already started it.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*And it's none of your business how old I am*


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Woah. She didn't last very long did she.


Oh so this thing is all about who can endure abuse the longest? What does that say about me and what does that say about you ? who receive your self esteem from being f____d the longest? If we take our pride in being a brainless part of the machine let's not judge the ones who dare to look at the truth and speak the truth. Please.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I didn't think there was a way for the rider to cancel a trip once the driver has already started it.





agtg said:


> Are you taking low rated pax? I've decided to no longer take anyone under 4.7. There's a reason why they get lower than that, and it's not like when a driver gets lower than that, if you know what I mean...


youre right. I always give people 5 stars cause I figure who am I to judge anyone. I never read their ratings because I resent my ratings and figure it's my job to take them where they want regardless of whether they're an asshole or not. I mean am I wrong here?!! Do I take the high road? Or do I participate in a system that I find irresponsible and not valid. ??


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Woah. She didn't last very long did she.


Do I detect more than a tinge of admiration there?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I am very sorry you are feeling this way. But ratings can discourage you when you have less than 200 rated trips. But if you have more than 500 trips 10 1 star rating in a day won't hinge your good work. But always drive smooth. Passengers have their insecurities and so do you. But don't go beyond means to please passengers and be your self. It's not uber that you should b mad at its you who's holding you back. People in this forum said do not provide water or gums . But keep clean water bottles (costs 20¢ a trip it you buy at SAMs) and that you can absorb as an independent contractor. Don't think about minimum fare or the money per mile. At the start of the day fill up your tank and think about how much money you can generate at the end of the day and not the dead end miles and mileage. You're a driver and you have to drive and money will come . If you drive and end up in an area you're not familiar tell the passenger you're not used to this place and they will understand. And use the destination filter . But it's not easy , nothing is easy. But focus , and there is money and tips . Look at this guy and his videos and follow his advice, he's spot on. Good luck


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*My first week driving for uber I picked up a guy who was obviously intoxicated (no problem). When he got into my car he looked at me and said (no lie) "you have a great bone structure!! I'd hate to F__ck that up "then he refused to give me a destination. 
Of course I did a reality check to make sure I heard correctly and he said it again. Now, I am 5ft 1 inch tall and 110 pounds. I cannot defend myself from a flea. I had to ask him to please get another uber. Luckily he got out. But I've had to listen to some bizarre scary stuff and I am not willing to risk life and limb because UBER cannot grasp this concept that it is DANGEROUS out there. I had another guy tell me he wanted too to seguine but he kept cancelling trip in backseat. I dropped him off at a Valero and he literally would not get out and began yelling at me and threatening me. I had to call police before he would get out. And on and on. Another guy that put his hands in my purse?!!!? I had driven 20 mins to pick him up at 3 in the morning. So I was watching him and he asked me to put in his gate code which would require I look the other way so I told him he'd have to do it he gave me bad ratings because I wouldn't let him STEAL FROM Me!!!the list goes on and on*


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> I am very sorry you are feeling this way. But ratings can discourage you when you have less than 200 rated trips. But if you have more than 500 trips 10 1 star rating in a day won't hinge your good work. But always drive smooth. Passengers have their insecurities and so do you. But don't go beyond means to please passengers and be your self. It's not uber that you should b mad at its you who's holding you back. People in this forum said do not provide water or gums . But keep clean water bottles (costs 20¢ a trip it you buy at SAMs) and that you can absorb as an independent contractor. Don't think about minimum fare or the money per mile. At the start of the day fill up your tank and think about how much money you can generate at the end of the day and not the dead end miles and mileage. You're a driver and you have to drive and money will come . If you drive and end up in an area you're not familiar tell the passenger you're not used to this place and they will understand. And use the destination filter . But it's not easy , nothing is easy. But focus , and there is money and tips . Look at this guy and his videos and follow his advice, he's spot on. Good luck


I'm so tired of presumptions of what I'm not doing. Educate yourself as to the facts before you hand out advice. if you would have read my posts before you went running your Polly Anna mouth you would realize that I don't concern myself with short fares, I act like a lady, I realize people have bad days and never give anyone less than 5 stars and I appreciate my riders. I'm not *****ing about my riders, my fares, or anything. IM *****ING ABOUT UBER FAILING TO LOOK AT FACTS AND GOING ON OPINIONS. uber is losing money every year. Why do you think that is????


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Ava said:


> I'm so tired of presumptions of what I'm not doing. Educate yourself as to the facts before you hand out advice. if you would have read my posts before you went running your Polly Anna mouth you would realize that I don't concern myself with short fares, I act like a lady, I realize people have bad days and never give anyone less than 5 stars and I appreciate my riders. I'm not *****ing about my riders, my fares, or anything. IM *****ING ABOUT UBER FAILING TO LOOK AT FACTS AND GOING ON OPINIONS. uber is losing money every year. Why do you think that is????


And quite frankly youre not sorry I'm feeling this way so stop lying. This is just a perfect opportunity for you to spout out meaningless, trite, holier than thou advice and toot your own horn for handing out cheap water (which incidentally is poisoned from the cheap plastic it comes in).


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Ava said:


> And quite frankly youre not sorry I'm feeling this way so stop lying. This is just a perfect opportunity for you to spout out meaningless, trite, holier than thou advice and toot your own horn for handing out cheap water (which incidentally is poisoned from the cheap plastic it comes in).


*Look!! I realize that I took this job knowing it was dangerous. So I have no right to complain about that. I do what is necessary to stay out of harms way. No big deal. MY BEEF IS WITH UBER FOR PENALIZING ME FOR TAKING CARE OF MYSELF. OK?!?!? Got it?!?? And yes you detect less than admiration for your hypocritical nonsense. But you do get admiration for having a sense of humor. ?? Have a sparkly uber day. Goodbye!!!!!*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow.
What a train wreck!
Here's to bipolar physicists.

How about that Schrödinger's cat, ehh?
Still half dead.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Sorry to break this to you but when you drive for uber or lyft you're not a lady or man. You're a driver. Simple as that , if you're a neutral driver then you will get tips and stars. But if you think you are gonna get a goose that is gonna lay you golden eggs then you don't belong here . Your mileage on your car don't matter as long as you can afford $299 or $199 a month any dealership will give you a new car. But hey I have read your comments and please don't be pathetic and solicit tips . If you are good people will tip you regardless of what you drive. But you need to micromanage your ratings . Try going offline after trips and you will get an idea when you can work, where you can work and if you did right . I kissed passengers ass ask for starts and that was when I got dinged. But race and your personality plays a big factor. It's better to shut your mouth and speak when it's necessary rather than annoy passenger and tell them about your spring break . 
I hope you get the idea


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Who was the bipolar here ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

unPat said:


> Who was the bipolar here ?


I'll give you a hint. She had a meltdown in bold.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Ava is one of my favorite UP posters, hands down.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Come drive for Lyft...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Come drive for Lyft...


Out of the fire, and back in the frying pan?


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> Sorry to break this to you but when you drive for uber or lyft you're not a lady or man. You're a driver. Simple as that , if you're a neutral driver then you will get tips and stars. But if you think you are gonna get a goose that is gonna lay you golden eggs then you don't belong here . Your mileage on your car don't matter as long as you can afford $299 or $199 a month any dealership will give you a new car. But hey I have read your comments and please don't be pathetic and solicit tips . If you are good people will tip you regardless of what you drive. But you need to micromanage your ratings . Try going offline after trips and you will get an idea when you can work, where you can work and if you did right . I kissed passengers ass ask for starts and that was when I got dinged. But race and your personality plays a big factor. It's better to shut your mouth and speak when it's necessary rather than annoy passenger and tell them about your spring break .
> I hope you get the idea


Lol. I am always a lady. First and foremost. Regardless of what UBER or some poor manipulated soul such as yourself thinks. Lol. You poor dear. Do YOU get the idea , HUM??? Oh and I only read a couple of sentences of that drivel you wrote. I couldn't stomach much more and saw where it was going. Do you actually believe your own bs? Or are you that manipulated by the machine to allow it to dictate who and what you are ??? You poor poor person. It's a travesty. Really


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Out of the fire, and back in the frying pan?


I think I will.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Ava said:


> Oh so this thing is all about who can endure abuse the longest? What does that say about me and what does that say about you ? who receive your self esteem from being f____d the longest? If we take our pride in being a brainless part of the machine let's not judge the ones who dare to look at the truth and speak the truth. Please.


Be cool bb, I'm on your side.

I'm not sure about most of the stuff you're saying , but right on. I love ranting mad(wo)men.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

unPat said:


> Sorry to break this to you but when you drive for uber or lyft you're not a lady or man. You're a driver. Simple as that , if you're a neutral driver then you will get tips and stars. But if you think you are gonna get a goose that is gonna lay you golden eggs then you don't belong here . Your mileage on your car don't matter as long as you can afford $299 or $199 a month any dealership will give you a new car. But hey I have read your comments and please don't be pathetic and solicit tips . If you are good people will tip you regardless of what you drive. But you need to micromanage your ratings . Try going offline after trips and you will get an idea when you can work, where you can work and if you did right . I kissed passengers ass ask for starts and that was when I got dinged. But race and your personality plays a big factor. It's better to shut your mouth and speak when it's necessary rather than annoy passenger and tell them about your spring break .
> I hope you get the idea


She is *always* a lady!!

I don't think you even have the rides or street cred to be able to pipe up like that. Go back to your reading books, liberal.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Be cool bb, I'm on your side.
> 
> I'm not sure about most of the stuff you're saying , but right on. I love ranting mad(wo)men.


I'm not a woman. I'm an alien from a planet where we think for ourselves. In a galaxy far far away. I'm just an uber driver while I wait for the mothership to come and take me back home!!!!!


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> She is *always* a lady!!
> 
> I don't think you even have the rides or street cred to be able to pipe up like that. Go back to your reading books, liberal.


Oh. Now we are name calling!!?? Hahaha. Labeling is such a common mistake for the masses. Actually I'm a fascist if we must use labels. I believe that's the complete OPPOSITE of a liberal. So once again you've gotten it all muddled up. Lol


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Ava said:


> Sometimes I have had riders who say "oh don't worry about putting in the destination. I'll show you the way". Then they cancel the ride while they are riding. They usually create a bunch of chaos to divert my attention and that's the game. It's happened to me twice.


This is interesting to note. Perhaps they're able to cancel mid-ride if there is no destination, but if there is a destination they are not able to cancel?

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Out of the fire, and back in the frying pan?


Much better quality of PAX that use Lyft... and I just like Lyft so much better that Uber.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Ava said:


> Oh. Now we are name calling!!?? Hahaha. Labeling is such a common mistake for the masses. Actually I'm a fascist if we must use labels. I believe that's the complete OPPOSITE of a liberal. So once again you've gotten it all muddled up. Lol


Sorry. One more thing......street cred?!?!?! That is so frickin hilarious!!!! Street cred?!?! What? Is the uber mafioso going to come get me for thinking?!?!? HahahahHa. This is priceless


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Man I didn't know that the cancel thing happens so much. I knew it happen to try to beat the PrimeTime(Surge) pricing. But during the ride . I wouldn't know what to do... other than politely ask the PAX to "GET THE [email protected]# OUT!!!! "


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> Ava is one of my favorite UP posters, hands down.


I need more than a month to develop favorites.
However if she maintains this trainwreck style, I will add her to my playlist.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Ava said:


> Oh. Now we are name calling!!?? Hahaha. Labeling is such a common mistake for the masses. Actually I'm a fascist if we must use labels. I believe that's the complete OPPOSITE of a liberal. So once again you've gotten it all muddled up. Lol


Oh my god. I HAVE to keep going here. Usually I don't engage with the likes of you but this is such a glittering jewel of colossal ignorance I cannot stop myself. !!! Go back to my reading books?!?!? You say this with disdain. In your infinite ignorance you actually show contempt for reading a book and value driving a car over educating your mind?!?!? You are truly spectacular. I'm in awe.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Man I didn't know that the cancel thing happens so much. I knew it happen to try to beat the PrimeTime(Surge) pricing. But during the ride . I wouldn't know what to do... other than politely ask the PAX to "GET THE [email protected]# OUT!!!! "


Thank you. I love you. I'm in the middle of this battle with this idiot who seems to think that handing out water is the answer?!?! Lmao


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ava said:


> Oh my god. I HAVE to keep going here. Usually I don't engage with the likes of you but this is such a glittering jewel of colossal ignorance I cannot stop myself. !!! Go back to my reading books?!?!? You say this with disdain. In your infinite ignorance you actually show contempt for reading a book and value driving a car over educating your mind?!?!? You are truly spectacular. I'm in awe.


Um..

You quoted yourself.
So your talking to yourself here.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I need more than a month to develop favorites.
> However if she maintains this trainwreck style, I will add her to my playlist.


Lol. What a dubious distinction THAT would be!!! I'll keep going !!! Watch this!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Fill up your tank in the morning and soul search at the end. Those braking and acceleration report combined with your stars, and your threads I will give you a 1 star with couple of flags. As long as you're a good driver I don't give a hoot about your ethnicity, religion or your lady parts. Maybe you're think you're a lady but don't realize how trash you can be . Maybe smell your shit before your flush and it will give you some perspective. Maybe you didn't realize you're friends and you're ethnicity were giving you a 1 star because of your crass and crude behavior. 
Next time try to take a uber with your kid or a teenager around the city line and see how would they behave and how would like your loved ones to be treated and put yourself in the drivers shoes and realize how it's like . 
But as long as they don't throw up, tear your vehicle apart or put you in danger; suck it up. You're getting paid for it.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Ava said:


> I'm not a woman. I'm an alien from a planet where we think for ourselves. In a galaxy far far away. I'm just an uber driver while I wait for the mothership to come and take me back home!!!!!


Is that you, Travis?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ava said:


> Lol. What a dubious distinction THAT would be!!! I'll keep going !!! Watch this!!!! Hahahaha


Please do.
UPnet is about 25℅ of my daily entertainment.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Um..
> 
> You quoted yourself.
> So your talking to yourself here.


Omg. You wonderful specimen!! You even have the your/you're deficiency. My pet peeve!! You truly are the embodiment of everything that is anathema to me. Hahahaha It's you're. When abbreviating "you are" there is a apostrophe signifying the missing "a". Just saying


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

"Let thy servant depart in peace (not pieces)".


----------



## NinjaBlack (Sep 6, 2016)

I like the 1-10 scale idea above! Or even just explain to the pax that it is not like the hotel rating system where a 4 is a very good hotel. 4/5=80% which is a B- in school, but a 4 with uber = F


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Is that you, Travis?


Lol. No but I kind of like the name


TwoFiddyMile said:


> Please do.
> UPnet is about 25℅ of my daily entertainment.


thank you!! At least I have SOME value. Apparently I'm a failure as an uber driver and a book reading liberal to boot!!! Hahaha


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "Let thy servant depart in peace (not pieces)".


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Ava said:


> Oh. Now we are name calling!!?? Hahaha. Labeling is such a common mistake for the masses. Actually I'm a fascist if we must use labels. I believe that's the complete OPPOSITE of a liberal. So once again you've gotten it all muddled up. Lol


Hi Ava....look to the blue quotation area to see who poster is directly responding to. Poster was not calling you a liberal but another poster. On the flagging for low ratings...it's your opportunity to give uber $60 to take their class and get a second chance. The number of rides you have is significant as the average rating is determined based upon your last 500 rated rides. If you have less then that individual ratings have more of an affect on your overall rating. I had that thing with pax cancel during drive too, give them an option..get out or get out. They are stealing from you. Report to uber. Now please don't take offense...but do take a deep breath and try not to be so reactive. It will serve you greatly.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*Oh heck!! You pulled out the big guns. But I was having so much fun. !! *


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ava said:


> Omg. You wonderful specimen!! You even have the your/you're deficiency. My pet peeve!! You truly are the embodiment of everything that is anathema to me. Hahahaha It's you're. When abbreviating "you are" there is a apostrophe signifying the missing "a". Just saying


Please read the quoted post again.
I typed the word "yourself" twice.
I'm happy you are studying physics, because correcting English in which I didn't make an error must be embarrassing for you.
"yourself" is a word unto itself and not a contraction, such as "you're"
Which is indeed a contraction of you are.
May I share in whatever it is you are smoking?


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Hi Ava....look to the blue quotation area to see who poster is directly responding to. Poster was not calling you a liberal but another poster. On the flagging for low ratings...it's your opportunity to give uber $60 to take their class and get a second chance. The number of rides you have is significant as the average rating is determined based upon your last 500 rated rides. If you have less then that individual ratings have more of an affect on your overall rating. Now please don't take offense...but do take a deep breath and try not to be so reactive. It will serve you greatly.


*Lol. But I'm having a wonderful time. Do I HAVE to stop? I do so enjoy saying what I think. It's quite lovely!! You should try it. Very liberating indeed!!!*


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Ava said:


> Lol. No but I kind of like the name"
> Of course TrAVAs - I should have known.
> thank you!! At least I have SOME value. Apparently I'm a failure as an uber driver and a book reading liberal to boot!!! Hahaha


Then you're cruising in life - three wins in a row!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Then you're cruising in life - three wins in a row!


This is my favorite thread today.
How do we get her in meltdown mode again?
Quick, make a contraction error.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Ava said:


> *Lol. But I'm having a wonderful time. Do I HAVE to stop? I do so enjoy saying what I think. It's quite lovely!! You should try it. Very liberating indeed!!!*


Trust me, I do say what I think. I'm trying to help you here. Please learn to read these forums. You are making assumptions that every post is directed at you and responding in a way that reveals your inexperience here. If you are this reactive when driving perhaps you deserve the low rating.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Failed at cab driving.
It simply doesn't get any worse.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is my favorite thread today.
> How do we get her in meltdown mode again?
> Quick, make a contraction error.


Just add mud and another female?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Freebyrdie said:


> Just add mud and another female?


BOOYAH!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

so the Ava is not a "eating machine" and she will never be a "house maid". I apologize for my liberaliyness.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Please read the quoted post again.
> I typed the word "yourself" twice.
> I'm happy you are studying physics, because correcting English in which I didn't make an error must be embarrassing for you.
> "yourself" is a word unto itself and not a contraction, such as "you're"
> ...


*Lol. Isn't that typical of those who shy away from honesty. It takes great courage to be authentic due to the backlash which is what we are seeing here. People can't STAND someone who doesn't subscribe to their bs. First you are humiliated and then destroyed. All people who have dared to speak their truth throughout history have had to endure ridicule and worse. I don't smoke anything. I'm just sick and tired of the same tired worn out bs being crammed down my throat and have taken advantage of my constitutional right, free speech. Those who find it offensive need to get the hell off a site that supposedly promotes free speech. (Or do I not have enough "street cred" to say that?!?? LMAO). The mighty oak tree is yesterday's nut that held its ground. *


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

But bone structure erodes with age. It's not global warming but truth.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

unPat said:


> so the Ava is not a "eating machine" and she will never be a "house maid". I apologize for my liberaliyness.


Need an uber lift to the University library?


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> so the Ava is not a "eating machine" and she will never be a "house maid". I apologize for my liberaliyness.


The Ava has no problem being a pauper or a queen because the Ava will do whatever she has to with grace and dignity.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I was there yesterday and they didn't let me in because of my skin color .


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> But bone structure erodes with age. It's not global warming but truth.


I'm not the one who brought up bone structure. He is. I'm not sure what he meant. But I prudently made sure I wouldn't have to find out. And if you have adequate intake of calcium before the age of 25 your bone structure will not erode. It's everything else that erodes. Hahaga


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Ava said:


> Oh. Now we are name calling!!?? Hahaha. Labeling is such a common mistake for the masses. Actually I'm a fascist if we must use labels. I believe that's the complete OPPOSITE of a liberal. So once again you've gotten it all muddled up. Lol


I wasn't quoting you !!!!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is my favorite thread today.
> How do we get her in meltdown mode again?
> Quick, make a contraction error.


"Twofiddymile - always there for the typo's" didn't you tell me back a bit?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ava said:


> *Lol. Isn't that typical of those who shy away from honesty. It takes great courage to be authentic due to the backlash which is what we are seeing here. People can't STAND someone who doesn't subscribe to their bs. First you are humiliated and then destroyed. All people who have dared to speak their truth throughout history have had to endure ridicule and worse. I don't smoke anything. I'm just sick and tired of the same tired worn out bs being crammed down my throat and have taken advantage of my constitutional right, free speech. Those who find it offensive need to get the hell off a site that supposedly promotes free speech. (Or do I not have enough "street cred" to say that?!?? LMAO). The mighty oak tree is yesterday's nut that held its ground. *


I accept your apology.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> I was there yesterday and they didn't let me in because of my skin color .


There where?


Freebyrdie said:


> Need an uber lift to the University library?


YES. WILL YOU COME GET ME?


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

You can't say I didn't try. The train has left the station and the track.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I accept your apology.


Lol.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

"manic grad students who think they're Einstein for $1000, Alex..."


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Bone grows between 25-30 , but hey I don't pay for Fox News . How would I know .


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "manic grad students who think they're Einstein for $1000, Alex..."


*Tsk tsk. Don't be snidely whiplash!!*


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Ava said:


> There where?
> 
> YES. WILL YOU COME GET ME?


University library's are resoundingly liberal.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> Bone grows between 25-30 , but hey I don't pay for Fox News . How would I know .


Bone grows all the time. Resorption always occurs but is repaired throughout life BUT if calcium before age 25 was up to snuff the resorption doesn't overtake the regrow th. I promise. It's true


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> University library's are resoundingly liberal.


Oh hell. We can't go there then. What about the shooting range??


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

30 years max unless you're wolverine .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ava said:


> *Tsk tsk. Don't be snidely whiplash!!*


See it's not so bad.
You washed out on the worst business opportunity in America.
Someday you will create groundbreaking new research in singularity theory and tell your kids you couldn't cut it as an Uber driver.

Better than the obverse.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Ava said:


> Oh hell. We can't go there then. What about the shooting range??


Or perhaps a gun show?!?!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Don't let this young lady around guns.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Ava said:


> *Lol. Isn't that typical of those who shy away from honesty. It takes great courage to be authentic due to the backlash which is what we are seeing here. People can't STAND someone who doesn't subscribe to their bs. First you are humiliated and then destroyed. All people who have dared to speak their truth throughout history have had to endure ridicule and worse. I don't smoke anything. I'm just sick and tired of the same tired worn out bs being crammed down my throat and have taken advantage of my constitutional right, free speech. Those who find it offensive need to get the hell off a site that supposedly promotes free speech. (Or do I not have enough "street cred" to say that?!?? LMAO). The mighty oak tree is yesterday's nut that held its ground. *


Have to tell you, this site moderates offensive speech. I suggest reading the use agreement. Again....that poster was NOT TALKING TO YOU about not having street cred.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

I believe. You've got to believe in The Ava.

Is it A-vuh or Ah-vuh?

You might want to pace yourself tho. Don't burn out in just one thread. This place is more of a marathon , not a sprint.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Ava said:


> Or perhaps a gun show?!?!


Come to Las Vegas, I can take you to a place where you can shoot automatic rifles and drive over a car with a tank. It's like popping the packing bubble wrap but on steroids.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> See it's not so bad.
> You washed out on the worst business opportunity in America.
> Someday you will create groundbreaking new research in singularity theory and tell your kids you couldn't cut it as an Uber driver.
> 
> Better than the obverse.


I know. Its a damn shame. I can't even make it as an uber driver!!?? I'm basically unemployable. shucks. Good thing I'm an outstanding painter!!! Lol


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> I believe. You've got to believe in The Ava.
> 
> Is it A-vuh or Ah-vuh?
> 
> You might want to pace yourself tho. Don't burn out in just one thread. This place is more of a marathon , not a sprint.


I know huh?? Im exhausted. I think my phone is too. I have to stop friggin around with you folks and get moving!! Toodles!!!!


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Come to Las Vegas, I can take you to a place where you can shoot automatic rifles and drive over a car with a tank. It's like popping the packing bubble wrap but on steroids.


MAN!!!!! That sounds AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Ava said:


> MAN!!!!! That sounds AWESOME!!!!


Actually come to think of it....a yoga class on the high roller might better serve you


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I need more than a month to develop favorites.
> However if she maintains this trainwreck style, I will add her to my playlist.


Yeah? That's a high bar. It's the posters that speak in an obviously foreign voice that please me most. The ones that seem really , honestly confused as to why "candies and vaters" aren't equaling success for them.

The Ava has more of a Yosemite Sam vibe. I like it.

I think the hidden gem of this entire forum is the Singapore section. Those guys say and do some trippy jive. It's fantastic. It's like feeding an entire 2nd grade class pot brownies then giving them access to the Internet.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Ava said:


> MAN!!!!! That sounds AWESOME!!!!


IVE HAD A WONDERFUL IDEA!! I'm going to be the renegade uber driver who won't stop driving for uber. EVER !!!!! REGARDLESS OF BEING FIRED!!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> Yeah? That's a high bar. It's the posters that speak in an obviously foreign voice that please me most. The ones that seem really , honestly confused as to why "candies and vaters" aren't equaling success for them.
> 
> The Ava has more of a Yosemite Sam vibe. I like it.
> 
> I think the hidden gem of this entire forum is the Singapore section. Those guys say and do some trippy jive. It's fantastic. It's like feeding an entire 2nd grade class pot brownies then giving them access to the Internet.


I'm from Boston.
Where I grew up, Ava's are a dime a dozen.
Cheers built a whole show around Shelly Long's educated Boston snob character until she believed her own hype.
What's funny is Ava sees failing Uber as failure.
When in reality, it's success.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

GO TRUMP baby . Maybe uber will pay $5 a mile so you can pay for an SLR to put in the front seat and shoot whoever gives you less than 5 stars.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm from Boston.
> Where I grew up, Ava's are a dime a dozen.
> Cheers built a whole show around Shelly Long's educated Boston snob character until she believed her own hype.
> What's funny is Ava sees failing Uber as failure.
> When in reality, it's success.


My new uber car is going to be a pink tAnk. With a gunner and everything!! And that Boston thingy you said really hurt my feelings!!! That was very ugly of you!!!


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Woot thanks uber people...I just got a trophy for content I posted that ha gotten 500 likes. Although I have no clue what that content is...lol.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> GO TRUMP baby . Maybe uber will pay $5 a mile so you can pay for an SLR to put in the front seat and shoot whoever gives you less than 5 stars.


That's funny. I was just writing about my pink glitter tank/uber renegade car and gunner in pink Versace uniform!!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Pink is liberal tho. Maybe a pink lipstick which would warrant a minimum $10 tip.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Ava said:


> My new uber car is going to be a pink tAnk. With a gunner and everything!! And that Boston thingy you said really hurt my feelings!!! That was very ugly of you!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ava said:


> My new uber car is going to be a pink tAnk. With a gunner and everything!! And that Boston thingy you said really hurt my feelings!!! That was very ugly of you!!!


Grow a pair.
After all, you started it.
Correcting my (already correct) English usage. Assuming a dirty cabbie couldn't have an I.Q. of 138, which I do.
You were being deeply classist which was offensive.
So now we're even


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> Pink is liberal tho. Maybe a pink lipstick which would warrant a minimum $10 tip.


But really Barbie came before the commies, so at the risk of sounding like a Boston snob, I MUST disagree!!! Even though I'm a backwoods Texas Barbie


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Grow a pair.


Why? As Marilyn said "women who seek to be equal to men lack ambition". Hahahaha. Shewasalmost as screwed up as me. ALMOST!!


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Ava said:


> Why? As Marilyn said "women who seek to be equal to men lack ambition". Hahahaha. Shewasalmost as screwed up as me. ALMOST!!


Now stop this tomfoolery !! I have to dress. I cannot disappoint my fans. Goodbye. I'll deal with you later!!!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You talking to your self ? Maybe if you ride with me I will give a free session. But as you can see I am an uber driver and I am not qualified to diagnose or evaluate you or your condition .


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*Oh my dear. You mustn't take yourself so seriously. It's a curse of the ego. Have a super sparkly uber day!! *


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Are your old ? Why you call me dear?


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*My "condition" is one of absolute freedom. I am free to be who I am and think what I think. Its marvelously delicious. *


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Ava said:


> That's funny. I was just writing about my pink glitter tank/uber renegade car and gunner in pink Versace uniform!!


"Tanks for reaching out......".
So, is it one of those fancy German import tanks - a sort of "Pink Panther"?


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> Are your old ? Why you call me dear?


Yes actually I'm ancient. And I'm not from this country. I come from a country where we speak english


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You can be who want to be but bone density can take you so far . But I believe your are as beautiful as Monroe. But Monroe needs some help too.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "Tanks for reaching out......".
> So, is it one of those fancy German import tanks - a sort of "Pink Panther"?


Lolololol.......you're funny. I love that. Tanks for reaching out!!! Hahaha. That was one of my jokes about uber. Basically all their correspondence can be translated thus........thanks for reaching out we don't care very much. Lol


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> You can be who want to be but bone density can take you so far . But I believe your are as beautiful as Monroe. But Monroe needs some help too.


No. No. I believe I'm the only mentally healthy one and everyone else needs help. Do I have this all wrong?!?!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Maybe it's the people who don't speak American not giving you 5 stars and not tipping you. Did you tell them to go behind the wall? But it must be like the airport for your old beat up car, can drop behind the walls but can't pick them up .


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*Actually bone density gets you nowhere when you have a fly mouth. I can prove it!! Hahaha*


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Ava said:


> Yes actually I'm ancient. And I'm not from this country. I come from a country where we speak english


"Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover"


Ava said:


> Lolololol.......you're funny. I love that. Tanks for reaching out!!! Hahaha. That was one of my jokes about uber. Basically all their correspondence can be translated thus........thanks for reaching out we don't care very much. Lol


Travis contracted the lyrics of another song to just "reach out and touch somebody". Touch as in in con, that is.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ava said:


> No. No. I believe I'm the only mentally healthy one and everyone else needs help. Do I have this all wrong?!?!


That's solipsism.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "Do you come from a land down under?
> Where women glow and men plunder?
> Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
> You better run, you better take cover"
> ...


I am so intimidated. I say shame on Travis. I tried to give him a free ride. I showed what would do. That is the biggest mistake you people make. Mistaking kindness for stupidity. It will end up biting you in the ass. I promise you that.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I didn't think there was a way for the rider to cancel a trip once the driver has already started it.


Happened to me.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Ava said:


> I am so intimidated. I say shame on Travis. I tried to give him a free ride. I showed what a real mf' would do. That is the biggest mistake you people make. Mistaking kindness for stupidity. It will end up biting you in the ass. I promise you that.


I called his bank. To send back his credit card. Were you hoping I was a theif?? Tsk tsk. Read the art of war. Know your opponent.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

If you read art of war why was my reply offensive to you ?


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> Sorry you get personal when I offered my advice . I take it back if offended you .


I am completely unoffended by you. You offend yourself


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> If you read art of war why was my reply offensive to you ?


Like I said it wasn't It was mildly amusing at best.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Ava said:


> Apparently I'm a failure as an uber driver and a book reading liberal to boot!!! Hahaha


You're neither of these. Uber failed you. You never failed Uber.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Ava said:


> I am so intimidated. I say shame on Travis. I tried to give him a free ride. I showed what a real mf' would do. That is the biggest mistake you people make. Mistaking kindness for stupidity. It will end up biting you in the ass. I promise you that.


Ava time for some real world education. Google uber ceo.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

zordac said:


> You're neither of these. Uber failed you. You never failed Uber.


Why single Ava out as being "failed by Uber"? This trend is going to be BIG - a global phenomenon.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

With an attitude like this, no wonder 'it' didn't get further with uber - and won't with the rest of life, either. Not adaptable. Will go extinct.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> With an attitude like this, no wonder 'it' didn't get further with uber - and won't with the rest of life, either. Not adaptable. Will go extinct.


Lol I'm glad you've found your little hovel here it's really quite sweet.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*Actually this is NOTthe real world. It is a circus created by you, the clown. The real world could not care less about this ridiculous debauchery *


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


dude relax they will pay you what they owe you just email support
or
you can make a thread whining about your canceled fare and your *lol* 4.6 rating

come on man things aren't that bad just email them and move on


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ava said:


> *Actually this is NOTthe real world. It is a circus created by you, the clown. The real world could not care less about this ridiculous debauchery *


You will be ok.
Talk to us.
We're here for you.

Buy more, produce more.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

What?!?!!! *Nobody owes me anything. What the hell are you talking about, "dude"???*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ava said:


> What?!?!!! *Nobody owes me anything. What the hell are you talking about, "dude"???*


Close your eyes and relax.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*What?!?! Offended I am NOT. And I am completely unconcerned with Ubers ten dollars. Lol. This is absurd!! The point I was trying to make is if you base a corporation on "opinion of a disgruntled drunk" and not actual facts you will get nowhere. What is so hard to understand about that thesis? You don't have to agree with me. I am just pointing out that in my opinion it is illogical . That's all. I'm perfectly relaxed about this because it means next to nothing to me. I am not that invested in this trivial low paying "job". There are many more trivial low paying jobs to be had should I want one. I think that you need to calm YOURSELF and look at things more objectively. Stop being so emotional and dramatic. Much of what I have said is SARCASTIC and JOKING. *


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Um..
> 
> You quoted yourself.
> So your talking to yourself here.


Hey Two - I feel like such an *ass* to point out your failure to understand Ava's comment about contractions. She didn't mention "yourself". She referred to "your". She's right - the correct spelling is *"you're".*
I need to eat some more hay while I enjoy this show...


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Ava time for some real world education. Google uber ceo.


Google uber ceo?? If you were smart you would snatch me up and use me to help cure your very sick company. You need help.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Ava said:


> Google uber ceo?? If you were smart you would snatch me up and use me to help cure your very sick company. You need help.


You are hardly in a position to pontificate about the real world


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Ava said:


> Are you really that incapacitated in your mind to make such a giant leap to equate this to TRUMP and VIOLENCE?? What is wrong with you?? Have you no mental acuity or broadness of mind to think of anything else at all??? THIS is what you have come up with of all available things in the world?!?! TRUMP BABY?!?!? It's just mind boggling that someone would come up with such a ridiculous far fetched paranoid scenario. I just am floored. Jesus.


Pay no attention to him Ava. He is a well know Troll just trying to cause problems.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

love ya Ava. keep being yourself. May God bless you and help you have a great life. BTW, IMO you're right!!!


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

zordac said:


> Pay no attention to him Ava. He is a well know Troll just trying to cause problems.


Whew thank you. That was really alarming. I'm really really grateful to you. I feel like im being attacked by a pack of wild dogs I'm really am disturbed in my soul by this reaction to my stupid little opinion. If a person doesn't agree with me fine. No big deal. State your opinion move on. What is so ludacrous about what I said?!?!? why am I being attacked and ridiculed ??? It's just an opinion.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

jonhjax said:


> love ya Ava. keep being yourself. May God bless you and help you have a great life. BTW, IMO you're right!!!


Thank you. I am really appreciative that you said that. This has been a hard lesson today. It's no wonder we have wars and strife if this is any indication of what is inside the hearts and minds of people. Hatred and shame.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ava said:


> *Are you really that incapacitated in your mind to make such a giant leap to equate this to TRUMP and VIOLENCE?? What is wrong with you?? Have you no mental acuity or broadness of mind to think of anything else at all??? THIS is what you have come up with of all available things in the world?!?! TRUMP BABY?!?!? It's just mind boggling that someone would come up with such a ridiculous far fetched paranoid scenario. I just am floored. Jesus. *


If this is what you got outta my message..you will definitely have a problem with this mindless job


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Here we see the personality disorder in action.
On one hand you have *Ava. Ava is bold and brash with a quick temper.*
Then you have Ava. Cool, calm and collected, very rational.
*Ava doesn't agree with *Ava.
They are often at odds *no were not!!!*
Who do you think you are to talk to me like that *you just shut up!
*
It might be helpful if Ava distanced herself from *Ava
Absolutely not!!!! I'm not having any of this nonsense 
*
And now back to your regularly scheduled batshit program...


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Ava said:


> Google uber ceo?? If you were smart you would snatch me up and use me to help cure your very sick company. You need help.


Just thought you might like to know who Travis is lol. If it were my company damn sure it would not be run the way it is. You young people and your ideals and life should be this or that. Guess what.......ITS NOT like that and you are in for a world of disappointment. Darlin...may I suggest you put all this energy into healing yourself. Start with a lesson in listening...or in this case, reading comprehension. You have mistaken the intentions of several posters here, myself included, who have tried to help you.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Ava said:


> You are hardly in a position to pontificate about the real world


I am in a perfect position to speak of the real world. I have lived in it, learning along the way for almost 60 years. I just thought you might like to know people were making fun of you because you didn't know who Travis is. He is the ceo, the founder of uber. I can't imagine anybody blindly going to work with a company they know nothing about, especially who the big daddy boss is.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Ava said:


> Whew thank you. That was really alarming. I'm really really grateful to you. I feel like im being attacked by a pack of wild dogs I'm really am disturbed in my soul by this reaction to my stupid little opinion. If a person doesn't agree with me fine. No big deal. State your opinion move on. What is so ludacrous about what I said?!?!? why am I being attacked and ridiculed ??? It's just an opinion.


Your opinions are not stupid. what has happened to you while driving Uber is disgusting. The fact that Uber just sits by and does nothing isn't surprising IMO though. They only care about the money.
The problem is there are two kinds of people on this site. Those who try to help others and those who just want to see others crash and burn. Unfortunately you just happened to get hit by a lot of the crash and burn people.
I hope you have a wonderful rest of your day!


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

zordac said:


> Your opinions are not stupid. what has happened to you while driving Uber is disgusting. The fact that Uber just sits by and does nothing isn't surprising IMO though. They only care about the money.
> The problem is there are two kinds of people on this site. Those who try to help others and those who just want to see others crash and burn. Unfortunately you just happened to get hit by a lot of the crash and burn people.
> I hope you have a wonderful rest of your day!


Oh is that so? Then tell me why she sniped at me, a person she was incapable of recognizing was trying to help her. Your very nice, but seriously, this persons rant and display is extremely emotional, unfounded and unbalanced. She got deactivated for low ratings. You hear this time and again on this forum. Yet, an explaination of why, with a new driver who doesn't have a lot of rides, the average rating will rise with more rides under her belt did not satisfy her. This explaination generally eases the concerns of new drivers but not in this case. It has to be the most belligerant display of emotion and arrogance from a person who doesn't yet see the big picture that I have seen here. Of COURSE uber only cares about the money. That's is capitalism. Corporations are legally REQUIRED to hold the bottom line as the primary focus, beholden to the shareholders.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Here we see the personality disorder in action.
> On one hand you have *Ava. Ava is bold and brash with a quick temper.*
> Then you have Ava. Cool, calm and collected, very rational.
> *Ava doesn't agree with *Ava.
> ...


Now see, there is proof that what you say is not true...Ava or was it *AVA, *would have used "we're" not were.....busted.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Oh is that so? Then tell me why she sniped at me, a person she was incapable of recognizing was trying to help her.


I never said everyone on here was the crash and burn type. You took it to mean I was referring to you when I said that I guess. Sorta like Ava reacted in a way you didn't expect to your posts.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Ava said:


> Lol I'm glad you've found your little hovel here it's really quite sweet.


It's not mine, it's 'ours' and I'd kick you outta bed for eating crackers in a heartbeat. Don't need partners like you representing the rest of us and being a potential new headline.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

zordac said:


> I never said everyone on here was the crash and burn type. You took it to mean I was referring to you when I said that I guess. Sorta like Ava reacted in a way you didn't expect to your posts.


Not at all, I didn't say you were referring to me. You are reading far too much into it. I brought it up as an example that despite people trying to help her, she was unwilling or incapable of seeing that fact and turned on people who were well intentioned. Now you want to compare me to Ava? Lol that takes the cake.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Sub Guy said:


> Now see, there is proof that what you say is not true...Ava or was it *AVA, *would have used "we're" not were.....busted.


OMFNG the apostrophe police!
Busted.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

come on.....that was funny


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Sub Guy said:


> come on.....that was funny


It was.
I'm still laughing.


----------



## NoCommission (May 23, 2016)

unPat said:


> I am very sorry you are feeling this way. But ratings can discourage you when you have less than 200 rated trips. But if you have more than 500 trips 10 1 star rating in a day won't hinge your good work. But always drive smooth. Passengers have their insecurities and so do you. But don't go beyond means to please passengers and be your self. It's not uber that you should b mad at its you who's holding you back. People in this forum said do not provide water or gums . But keep clean water bottles (costs 20¢ a trip it you buy at SAMs) and that you can absorb as an independent contractor. Don't think about minimum fare or the money per mile. At the start of the day fill up your tank and think about how much money you can generate at the end of the day and not the dead end miles and mileage. You're a driver and you have to drive and money will come . If you drive and end up in an area you're not familiar tell the passenger you're not used to this place and they will understand. And use the destination filter . But it's not easy , nothing is easy. But focus , and there is money and tips . Look at this guy and his videos and follow his advice, he's spot on. Good luck


Yes you are right water bottle costs just 20¢. Tell the multi billions company "Zuber" to pay for that and to not solicit that from driver's bucket in their videos. I understand maybe some uberblack can offer that as a part of providing luxury service not for rating but any uberx who works for 85 cents a mile must be an idiot to offer anything. BTW "Zuber" in some languages means penis.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Never work nights if you care about ratings. drunks are the worst at rating. 
Plus, drunks are the ones that will rate low if you do not allow them to bring beer.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

OH MY EYES....I happened upon this thread, got through 2 pages, and all the caps and the whining, got me to fast jump to page nine real fast. Really in a nutshell, was she really on thru page 3-8? I am afraid to look


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

unPat said:


> Sorry to break this to you but when you drive for uber or lyft you're not a lady or man.


Androgynous drivers unite!


----------



## SeeJaneDrive (Sep 23, 2016)

Ava, where are you? I miss you


----------



## SeeJaneDrive (Sep 23, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> I am in a perfect position to speak of the real world. I have lived in it, learning along the way for almost 60 years. I just thought you might like to know people were making fun of you because you didn't know who Travis is. He is the ceo, the founder of uber. I can't imagine anybody blindly going to work with a company they know nothing about, especially who the big daddy boss is.


You know, I really liked you at first, but you never gave this person a chance! You jumped on your all "high and mighty" the first chance you got.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This was a great thread.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ava said:


> What the hell is a TNC operator. ?!?! Any other questions??????


Why don't you know what a TNC operator is? I'll give you a couple of hints.
1) it is so incredibly easy to become
2) it is often thought as a fun and simple way to make money
3) it is looked upon as a no risk high reward task
4) it's believed to only require very minimal skill.

Have you figured it out yet?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This was a great thread.


I dunno... It got kinda odd midpoint. Things started to get a little weird. I started to get queasy. Not sure I would read this again.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

agtg said:


> I dunno... It got kinda odd midpoint. Things started to get a little weird. I started to get queasy. Not sure I would read this again.


I'm not balanced. Unbalanced threads set me straight, like Ritalin.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

agtg said:


> I dunno... It got kinda odd midpoint. Things started to get a little weird. I started to get queasy. Not sure I would read this again.


I'm not balanced. Unbalanced threads set me straight, like Ritalin.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

SeeJaneDrive said:


> You know, I really liked you at first, but you never gave this person a chance! You jumped on your all "high and mighty" the first chance you got.


Apparently you didn't read the thread. I tried to help her numerous times and it wasn't until she sniped at me that I had enough.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Apparently you didn't read the thread. I tried to help her numerous times and it wasn't until she sniped at me that I had enough.


You honestly tried.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

agtg said:


> You honestly tried.


Thanks agtg! I really did but everybody has their limits.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

SeeJaneDrive said:


> FB, I love your avatar, and I know you tried. One of the things that disturbs me about this thread, is that you keep hanging on???.


Thanks for the acknowledgement. Anyway....not sure what you mean by hanging on. We get alerts on every thread we post in when there is a new post or a response to our post. I follow all the threads I post in until they die.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Ava said:


> Omg. You wonderful specimen!! You even have the your/you're deficiency. My pet peeve!! You truly are the embodiment of everything that is anathema to me. Hahahaha It's you're. When abbreviating "you are" there is a apostrophe signifying the missing "a". Just saying





Ava said:


> Whew thank you. That was really alarming. I'm really really grateful to you. I feel like im being attacked by a pack of wild dogs I'm really am disturbed in my soul by this reaction to my stupid little opinion. If a person doesn't agree with me fine. No big deal. State your opinion move on. What is so *ludacrous* about what I said?!?!? why am I being attacked and ridiculed ??? It's just an opinion.


lol


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Where did the Avas go?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Um..
> 
> You quoted yourself.
> So your talking to yourself here.


I am so confused!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ava said:


> *And I don't go around pondering TNC's. Consequently I am unfamiliar with the cute little abbreviation. I'm too busy contemplating UNIFIED STRING THEORY And the nature of consciousness. *


Couldnt be doing too much lf that if youve been driving Uber and banging your head with the grievences youve posted about in this post. Seems youve been thinking about Uber far more than youd care to admit...


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Ava said:


> It's always the guys that are trying to get me to come home with them that do this.


My solution - fake choppers. Some guy starts applying the charm, just turn round and flash him a smile; he'll want to go home alone straight away.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Freebyrdie said:


> Thanks agtg! I really did but everybody has their limits.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Ava said:


> Oh so this thing is all about who can endure abuse the longest? What does that say about me and what does that say about you ? who receive your self esteem from being f____d the longest? If we take our pride in being a brainless part of the machine let's not judge the ones who dare to look at the truth and speak the truth. Please.


I agree with you Ava, it;s a load of horse S. Funny thing is pretty much every AMerican working for a Corporation is in the abuse endurance business. It's sad but true.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> My solution - fake choppers. Some guy starts applying the charm, just turn round and flash him a smile; he'll want to go home alone straight away.


Brilliant! run with these!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Do I detect more than a tinge of admiration there?


A free thinking mind is a beautiful thing. I'm a little vaclempt myself.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

unPat said:


> I am very sorry you are feeling this way. But ratings can discourage you when you have less than 200 rated trips. But if you have more than 500 trips 10 1 star rating in a day won't hinge your good work. But always drive smooth. Passengers have their insecurities and so do you. But don't go beyond means to please passengers and be your self. It's not uber that you should b mad at its you who's holding you back. People in this forum said do not provide water or gums . But keep clean water bottles (costs 20¢ a trip it you buy at SAMs) and that you can absorb as an independent contractor. Don't think about minimum fare or the money per mile. At the start of the day fill up your tank and think about how much money you can generate at the end of the day and not the dead end miles and mileage. You're a driver and you have to drive and money will come . If you drive and end up in an area you're not familiar tell the passenger you're not used to this place and they will understand. And use the destination filter . But it's not easy , nothing is easy. But focus , and there is money and tips . Look at this guy and his videos and follow his advice, he's spot on. Good luck


Look it's the black Tony Robbins! This guys a great speaker, but what'


Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Come drive for Lyft...


Uber spelled backwards is Lyft.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Ava said:


> Lol. I am always a lady. First and foremost. Regardless of what UBER or some poor manipulated soul such as yourself thinks. Lol. You poor dear. Do YOU get the idea , HUM??? Oh and I only read a couple of sentences of that drivel you wrote. I couldn't stomach much more and saw where it was going. Do you actually believe your own bs? Or are you that manipulated by the machine to allow it to dictate who and what you are ??? You poor poor person. It's a travesty. Really


Ava is my hero


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


Sign a Teamsters Union Card or Shut Up and Deal with it!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> My solution - fake choppers. Some guy starts applying the charm, just turn round and flash him a smile; he'll want to go home alone straight away.


That won't work!
Real prostitutes are typically missing teeth, you can see the track marks through their shirt, haven't changed their makeup in 2 weeks, and smell like curdled man gravy.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


>


Just showed this to my wife.
She has told me to tell you to ask her permission first if you want to go on posting candid pics of her anywhere on this site.


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

Ava said:


> Google uber ceo?? If you were smart you would snatch me up and use me to help cure your very sick company. You need help.


Ava, you may want to read about Uber's CEO Travis Kalanick background. It's no secret, by 2021 they will have fully autonomous self driving vehicles. This is both lyft and uber's focus. They don't have a care in the world for you or your welfare. I suggest you seek psychological help, and ask why are you experiencing a mental melt down.

If you do continue driving for Uber, I would suggest a dash camera with video pointed towards you & the passengers for your safety. Audio + Video very difficult to dispute if passengers at fault due to obnoxious behavior.

If you would like to work smarter, not harder then by all means ask using the forums. I'm sure someone will guide you along the way.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Uber spelled backwards is Lyft.


Whereas Ava spelt backwards..........


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

SeeJaneDrive said:


> FB, I love your avatar, and I know you tried. One of the things that disturbs me about this thread, is that you keep hanging on???.


Sounds like a mixture of song lyrics: cheesy 80s hair band power ballad + 60s motown classic


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Just showed this to my wife.
> She has told me to tell you to ask her permission first if you want to go on posting candid pics of her anywhere on this site.


I hear she's a real good dancer!


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

DriverX said:


> I agree with you Ava, it;s a load of horse S. Funny thing is pretty much every AMerican working for a Corporation is in the abuse endurance business. It's sad but true.


Excellent point! I was a corporate slave. Yeah I made a damn good salary BUT it required 70-80 hours a week and on call 24/7. Had no life.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


Being a Uber driver isn't for everyone


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Troll. Big time troll.


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

ubercharlie said:


> Ava, you may want to read about Uber's CEO Travis Kalanick background. It's no secret, by 2021 they will have fully autonomous self driving vehicles. This is both lyft and uber's focus. They don't have a care in the world for you or your welfare. I suggest you seek psychological help, and ask why are you experiencing a mental melt down.
> 
> If you do continue driving for Uber, I would suggest a dash camera with video pointed towards you & the passengers for your safety. Audio + Video very difficult to dispute if passengers at fault due to obnoxious behavior.
> 
> If you would like to work smarter, not harder then by all means ask using the forums. I'm sure someone will guide you along the way.


I have video footage of my passengers smoking in my car among other things. I told uber about it and they refused to watch it. They don't want to know. They said no cleaning fee because it's my fault if I let them smoke in my car - even though I asked them not to.
I seriously hate Uber. Worst company ever. Hitler had more respect for his workers than Uber does for its partners.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Being a Uber driver isn't for everyone


That seems to be at Odds with Uber's relentless onboarding program.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


I agree. After two & a half years I'm moving to Florida & calling it quits. Rates are too low there but driving extended hours is no good for anybody. Good luck & Screw Travis!


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Service comes from tipping. Uber is fighting hard to get drivers to serve riders without a tip. Screw you Uber !!! Oh and screw cheap entitled riders too!!!!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

My new plan for world domination:
Everyone, everywhere is an Uber driver, so no pax.
If you need a ride somewhere, you Uber yourself there and pay me 25% of the fare.
Ultimate rideshare - your ass in your car at your cost, plus my cut as well.
Best wishes,
Travis.
Uber yourself on!


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> That seems to be at Odds with Uber's relentless onboarding program.


Many will fail few will succeed


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Many will fail few will succeed


The Gospel according to Travis:
"Many are called - all are chosen".


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


If you drive like you write, yeah, I'd rate you down.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Just showed this to my wife.
> She has told me to tell you to ask her permission first if you want to go on posting candid pics of her anywhere on this site.


That's a chick?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> That's a chick?


Oh, yeah!
Big savings on orthodontist bills.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Don't worry about bad Ratings they are generated by jerk passengers and tabulated by a brainless computer at Uber. Just do your thing and let whatever be whatever. Definitely get some of this with the passengers you have to drive around. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008WGB6M0/?tag=ubne0c-20

Only use it if you feel your physical safety is threatened.

Good luck!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

NC252 said:


> Many will fail few will succeed


I don't recognize any of the vehicles from last spring anymore. It appears none of them made it, or did so much better than me all bought brand new cars?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber's 4.67 minimum is absurd. What winds up happening is you wind up having to cancel on people that call you and are already acting like an ass so you have to nip it in the bud and cancel on them because you know you're going to get a bad rating even if you do a perfect ride.

Then you have people like the OP getting kicked off because they easily can maintain a 4 star minimum rating that would be close to perfect when you sort the filters at Amazon.com to find a great product but is horrible with Uber who want a 4.67 minimum.

Every single pax I tell that we have to maintain a 4.67 rating thinks it's absurd and scoffs at Uber.

The people running the show have no common sense. It's no wonder they've blown through $16.5 billion of investor with no end in sight. The whole SDC fiasco that they are blowing money on is even more proof.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber's 4.67 minimum is absurd. What winds up happening is you wind up having to cancel on people that call you and are already acting like an ass so you have to nip it in the bud and cancel on them because you know you're going to get a bad rating even if you do a perfect ride.
> 
> Then you have people like the OP getting kicked off because they easily can maintain a 4 star minimum rating that would be close to perfect when you sort the filters at Amazon.com to find a great product but is horrible with Uber who want a 4.67 minimum.
> 
> ...


And to add insult to injury, Uber just ignore the thousands of drivers on these forums. I guess if you keep shovelling lies to people they will believe it.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Well that was interesting as he'll 12 pages of people arguing with Ava....or AVA or whoever


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "Thanks for being a valued partner in the whole Uber experience".


"Uberpool is still only only 6 Dollars between 8 and 10 AM."


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

I've been making about $1,000 a week in Boston for two-and-a-half years but now that I'm moving to Florida the rates are peanuts and there are too many drivers. I have maintained between 4.8 + 4.9 the entire time. I was already starting to get burned out from doing it. Travis is an 
A-hole and the company treats drivers like dirt. Sitting down for extended periods of time is not good for your body at all. I have a hundred thousand miles on my vehicle in two and a half years and my car is only a 2014. So essentially my car is worthless and I'm upside down on my loan because I owe more than what it's worth. A large percentage of the Riders are self entitled ,pigs but there are many good ones too. I've met a lot of cool people and actually even dated a few. Not that I tried to hit on passengers but sometimes it was unavoidable. If there's chemistry why ignore it. But I'm getting off of track. Uber started out as a great thing for drivers but it's not so much anymore. There are still some areas where you can make great cash but I think all the different places will eventually become non-profitable. I wish I could do it in Florida but at the same time I'm kind of glad to be moving on. I will take a pay-cut delivering pizzas then giving away charity rides for Uber. I also have a class A license and could go back to driving trucks and making more than Uber. Only thing is I hated driving trucks. Good luck fellow drivers


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ava said:


> *And I don't go around pondering TNC's. Consequently I am unfamiliar with the cute little abbreviation. I'm too busy contemplating UNIFIED STRING THEORY And the nature of consciousness. *


Well bless your heart...


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

tucstwo said:


> This, I know (sadly) 90% of Uber drivers aren't (Matrix reference, here) "red-pilled" on the Uber driver experience. So most of them don't understand the in's and out's until it's too late for them. They will (sadly) get their ratings hammered by drunk pax but (happily) pick up pax who have a rating lower than 4.7. It's too bad. The problem is, uber doesn't inform the drivers of the deactivation cutoff rating AND uber doesn't cutoff shitty pax period. If EVEY driver refused to pick up pax with ratings lower than 4.7 (like most of us do), Pax would start to behave. But since Uber only punishes driver for low ratings and allows (completely unvetted) pax to have their ratings to go in the basement with no punishment, we're all screwed.
> Here's a fair and equitable idea: If Uber is gonna threaten deactivation if under 4.6 (or whatever), PAX should be charged a "crappy pax surcharge" if their rating goes below the same threshold. Incentives should go both ways. Since some ignorant drivers are willing to take a beating from crap pax, take undeserved low ratings and still pickup low rated pax. It should go both ways.
> But I digress...Uber gives 2 flying crap rodents about it's "partners".
> But it doesn't mean it's a bad idea.


4.7 is relatively low in my estimation, if a passenger is not friendly and courteous than we invite problem ratings. I think a 4.8 should be the minimum for a safe ping. I have some riders who are nervous to do a short Uber ride because it might affect their rating.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Um..
> 
> You quoted yourself.
> So your talking to yourself here.


I think she's doing a lot of that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Karl Marx said:


> 4.7 is relatively low in my estimation, if a passengers is not friendly and courteous than we invite problem ratings. I think a 4.8 should be the minimum for a safe ping. I have some riders who are nervous to do a short Uber rides because it might affect their rating.


Not if they tip.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

UberXploited said:


> I guess if you keep shovelling lies to people they will believe it.


In case you missed it elsewhere:
"Bullshit Baffles Brains".
(think Gus Gould & Ray Warren - QUEENSLANDER!!)


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Cmon you cant quit foober. Its gonna be in everybodies lives just like walking down the street


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

I do uber about 4 years, i absoulutely dont give a f about raring, mine was between 4,6 - 4,7 never above. I am receveing a emails about deactivation every week, because of high cancellation rate or acceptance rate. I realized its a same email every week and it sent by a robot. I can assure you you rating doesnt matter within reasonable range, as long uber get commision and pax didnt get killed you are safe. Stop being scared of 1 star, the more you drive the less it hurts. The bottom line why all of you scared to be deactivated ? Uber is minimum wage service job. Any job in service industry means you are nobody and customer is everything.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> walking down the street


Who walks down the street anymore, in a world full of Uber drivers that can be exploited for a couple of bucks.
"Uber - cheaper than shoe leather".


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Who walks down the street anymore, in a world full of Uber drivers that can be exploited for a couple of bucks.
> "Uber - cheaper than shoe leather".


Lol. My shortest pax ever was 50 yards


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Lol. My shortest pax ever was 50 yards


Coming up -a new Film about Uber, starring Bruce Willis "A whole nine yards"?


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Lol. My shortest pax ever was 50 yards


Really? That seems to be really tall for a pax.  
Was it an NBA player?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

50 yards?...did he/she have to lay down in back seat......did you have a sunroof or convertible


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Meanwhile,Uber plots future Bait&Switch " incentives".


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> My new plan for world domination:
> Everyone, everywhere is an Uber driver, so no pax.
> If you need a ride somewhere, you Uber yourself there and pay me 25% of the fare.
> Ultimate rideshare - your ass in your car at your cost, plus my cut as well.
> ...


It's not too far reaching from where we are now.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> 4.7 is relatively low in my estimation, if a passenger is not friendly and courteous than we invite problem ratings. I think a 4.8 should be the minimum for a safe ping. I have some riders who are nervous to do a short Uber ride because it might affect their rating.


Well then, guess they are getting the message....and pooers get a 2 star, and that's IF they TIP......I have a soft spot in my heart for the handicapped and elderly, so I do rate high for them....They deserve it


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


For a Small Reinstatement fee of $60.00 we can sign you up for the Uber Ludovico Technique of Driver Modification.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

zordac said:


> View attachment 65821


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I don't recognize any of the vehicles from last spring anymore. It appears none of them made it, or did so much better than me all bought brand new cars?


Figure it out yet ?
Uber wants NO ONE to be the "FACE"
of Uber ! Uber wants NO Loyalty of Passengers to Drivers. No Tips. No Repeat rides. Rider pings from your back seat,gets another Uber .
When Uber replaces YOU with Robots ,they want NO ONE TO CARE ! ITS CONDITIONING OF PAX !
PSY OPS 101.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Ava said:


> *Look!! I realize that I took this job knowing it was dangerous. So I have no right to complain about that. I do what is necessary to stay out of harms way. No big deal. MY BEEF IS WITH UBER FOR PENALIZING ME FOR TAKING CARE OF MYSELF. OK?!?!? Got it?!?? And yes you detect less than admiration for your hypocritical nonsense. But you do get admiration for having a sense of humor. ?? Have a sparkly uber day. Goodbye!!!!!*


I am shocked - just *SHOCKED* - that Uber flagged you for low ratings from riders.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I don't recognize any of the vehicles from last spring anymore. It appears none of them made it, or did so much better than me all bought brand new cars?


I been at it 2 years....but most Uber drivers I meet only been doing it a month or so.....


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ava said:


> *Wow. There's something I didn't know. Wow. What a dumbass I am. I wonder if you know who Heisenberg is? Or Schopenhauer ? Or the president of Zimbabwe ? Or Noam Chomsky? Wow. I guess we both don't know everything. Wow*


Thanks for calling yourself a dumbass,
Now others don't have to..


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Figure it out yet ?
> Uber wants NO ONE to be the "FACE"
> of Uber ! Uber wants NO Loyalty of Passengers to Drivers. No Tips. No Repeat rides. Rider pings from your back seat,gets another Uber .
> When Uber replaces YOU with Robots ,they want NO ONE TO CARE ! ITS CONDITIONING OF PAX !
> PSY OPS 101.


If you are charming enough you should be able to have your own customers... I have pax call me and only me everyday....so much so I don't even turn on my Uber app much anymore.... I set my own prices, and get %100 of the fare....


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

NC252 said:


> If you are charming enough you should be able to have your own customers... I have pax call me and only me everyday....so much so I don't even turn on my Uber app much anymore.... I set my own prices, and get %100 of the fare....


Hope you have really good insurance. God forbid one of these days you have a wreck with one of your off the platform pax and they sue you for injuries.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

agtg said:


> This is interesting to note. Perhaps they're able to cancel mid-ride if there is no destination, but if there is a destination they are not able to cancel?
> 
> Anyone know for sure?


Uber passenger can cancel a trip address or not unless it is an Uber pool


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

There are some weird drivers in the Uber world....a lot socially awkward people......too many fat guys with crocs on their feet, and torned, bleached, or faded cloths on, car smelling like wet dogs with a hint of dog poop, then they don't get out and help people with their luggage...... I don't feel sorry when those types of drivers get the boot......


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

NC252 said:


> If you are charming enough you should be able to have your own customers... I have pax call me and only me everyday....so much so I don't even turn on my Uber app much anymore.... I set my own prices, and get %100 of the fare....


Stinking pirates....I hope you pick up an undercover cop and have your car impounded. tall about a person feeling entitled.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

zordac said:


> Hope you have really good insurance. God forbid one of these days you have a wreck with one of your off the platform pax and they sue you for injuries.


Negative Nelly.....things like that happen to people with bad karma.....my karma has always been good.... Try positive thinking and see how that works for you.....


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

NC252 said:


> There are some weird drivers in the Uber world....a lot socially awkward people......too many fat guys with crocs on their feet, and torned, bleached, or faded cloths on, car smelling like wet dogs with a hint of dog poop, then they don't get out and help people with their luggage...... I don't feel sorry when those types of drivers get the boot......


Yes it's much better to be a criminal operating illegally.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Stinking pirates....I hope you pick up an undercover cop and have your car impounded. tall about a person feeling entitled.


Negative Nelly..... I have a business license and business insurance...


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Yes it's much better to be a criminal operating illegally.


Friends can give each other a ride....what so criminal about that.....you must don't have a good personality....


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Negative Nelly..... I have a business license and business insurance...


That won't help you at all if you are operating off app. I've heard of people doing what you do and getting caught in a sting having their car impounded $250 a day for 30 days. Plus fines. If you have that TNC sticker in your window you are a TNC driver and it is against the law for you to give rides off app.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Yes it's much better to be a criminal operating illegally.


I'm completely legit my negative friend.....


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> That won't help you at all if you are operating off app. I've heard of people doing what you do and getting caught in a sting having their car impounded $250 a day for 30 days. Plus fines. If you have that TNC sticker in your window you are a TNC driver and it is against the law for you to give rides off app.


Calm down and mind YOUR business...


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> That won't help you at all if you are operating off app. I've heard of people doing what you do and getting caught in a sting having their car impounded $250 a day for 30 days. Plus fines. If you have that TNC sticker in your window you are a TNC driver and it is against the law for you to give rides off app.


You come across as one of those socially awkward people I previously mentioned...


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Friends can give each other a ride....what so criminal about that.....you must don't have a good personality....


Lol keep telling yourself that. I guarantee you your "private" pax will sing like a bird if you get in an accident. You must don't have any common sense or concern for anyone but yourself. Your one of those people who doesn't think they will ever have to deal with consequences for their bad choices. I promise you will.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

NC252 said:


> I'm completely legit my negative friend.....


Your not legit if you operate off app. I am no more your friend then your private pax who call only you.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Calm down and mind YOUR business...


This is an open forum......all opinions are valid here. If you don't like being challenged then don't post your illegal activity here. People who follow the law resent it.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> This is an open forum......all opinions are valid here. If you don't like being challenged then don't post your illegal activity here. People who follow the law resent it.


If you are soooo legit then call your insurance company right now and tell them you are a Uber driver.....


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Friends can give each other a ride....what so criminal about that.....you must don't have a good personality....


Really? You equate giving rides to having a good personality?
I have pax ask me all the time if I can give them my phone number so they can just call me for a ride. The answer is always no!
Your "friends" will run, walk or call the first lawyer they can find when that accident happens. Don't forget there are lots of other drivers out there with bad Karma and you will meet up with one of them by accident I'm sure.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

NC252 said:


> If you are soooo legit then call your insurance company right now and tell them you are a Uber driver.....


Why would you assume I am not covered? I got my gap insurance with farmers before I ever drove for TNC. Just because you break the law doesn't mean everybody else does.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

zordac said:


> Really? You equate giving rides to having a good personality?
> I have pax ask me all the time if I can give them my phone number so they can just call me for a ride. The answer is always no!
> Your "friends" will run, walk or call the first lawyer they can find when that accident happens. Don't forget there are lots of other drivers out there with bad Karma and you will meet up with one of them by accident I'm sure.


That's very socially awkward of you to say .....you must be completely miserable inside....


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Boy, it's sure is easy to spot the winners and losers.....


----------



## ChevyVolt (Jul 4, 2016)

Ava said:


> You are hardly in a position to pontificate about the real world


Ava! Can I lead your fan club? I love this thread; the sturm und drang of UP. Yeah!


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

NC252 said:


> You come across as one of those socially awkward people I previously mentioned...


Smh, you just can't reason with stupid.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

So being a dedicated loyal Uber driver is the picture morality huh....a company who intentionally ruined the cab industry, operates the biggest cab company with no license, hired 1 million plus people under the pretense of paying us %80 of $1.80 a mile, then promptly gave us all a huge pay cut....now some places like Detroit only gets %80 of 30 cents a mile....used their devoted drivers to finance the robots that will replace them....and when asked "what about your drivers" they say they can either get with it or ran over by it.......yeah some great moral people there......


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Smh, you just can't reason with stupid.


You're weird dude!!!!


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

This is in memory of Ava or *AVA*. Not sure which one but it's hard to let go sometimes.....


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

NC252 said:


> So being a dedicated loyal Uber driver is the picture morality huh....a company who intentionally ruined the cab industry, operates the biggest cab company with no license, hired 1 million plus people under the pretense of paying us %80 of $1.80 a mile, then promptly gave us all a huge pay cut....now some places like Detroit only gets %80 of 30 cents a mile....used their devoted drivers to finance the robots that will replace them....and when asked "what about your drivers" they say they can either get with it or ran over by it.......yeah some great moral people there......


I perceive you as a youthful person. Welcome to the real world. This is a capitalist society. Corporations are MANDATED to the shareholders to maximize profit. That is the case in all industries. If you expect companies to act for the greater good of workers you will be forever disappointed until you have lived long enough to "get it". As an individual though, acting with integrity even in the face of enormous wrong doing builds what is called CHARACTER.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

NC252 said:


> You're weird dude!!!!


Lol...yes quite young are you.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

zordac said:


> This is in memory of Ava or *AVA*. Not sure which one but it's hard to let go sometimes.....


Oh I think it has to be Ava......when she is all chill.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> I perceive you as a youthful person. Welcome to the real world. This is a capitalist society. Corporations are MANDATED to the shareholders to maximize profit. That is the case in all industries. If you expect companies to act for the greater good of workers you will be forever disappointed until you have lived long enough to "get it". As an individual though, acting with integrity even in the face of enormous wrong doing builds what is called CHARACTER.


Lol


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

Ava said:


> *Look!! I realize that I took this job knowing it was dangerous. So I have no right to complain about that. I do what is necessary to stay out of harms way. No big deal. MY BEEF IS WITH UBER FOR PENALIZING ME FOR TAKING CARE OF MYSELF. OK?!?!? Got it?!?? And yes you detect less than admiration for your hypocritical nonsense. But you do get admiration for having a sense of humor. ?? Have a sparkly uber day. Goodbye!!!!!*


This is odd, it's showing up with you (Ava) quoting yourself...as though you're arguing with yourself... several times. Are there 2 Avas in here or am I missing something? A petite girl feeling in danger should consider working different hours to help avoid those horrible passengers. For her own safety, because there are a lot of freaky guys out there!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

NC252 said:


> Negative Nelly..... I have a business license and business insurance...


You could state that in your first post instead of being a troll baiting people with "karma" wisdom


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

zordac said:


> This is in memory of Ava or *AVA*. Not sure which one but it's hard to let go sometimes.....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

NC252 said:


> If you are charming enough you should be able to have your own customers... I have pax call me and only me everyday....so much so I don't even turn on my Uber app much anymore.... I set my own prices, and get %100 of the fare....


... which is illegal in most states for TNC drivers - and a clear violation of the agreement you entered into with Uber/Lyft (if you met the riders via Uber to begin with).

edit...

in subsequent messages you mention that you are a commercial driver -
so, apparently, one needs more than a charming a personality, as you suggested - little things like a business license and commercial in$urance.


----------



## ChevyVolt (Jul 4, 2016)

1995flyingspur said:


> This is odd, it's showing up with you (Ava) quoting yourself...as though you're arguing with yourself... several times. Are there 2 Avas in here or am I missing something? A petite girl feeling in danger should consider working different hours to help avoid those horrible passengers. For her own safety, because there are a lot of freaky guys out there!


It's the multiple personalities that makes it fun!


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ... which is illegal in most states for TNC drivers - and a clear violation of the agreement you entered into with Uber/Lyft (if you met the riders via Uber to begin with).
> 
> edit...
> 
> ...


There's murderers and rapist and mass shooters out here and y'all have your panties in a bunch over me giving someone a ride!?!??! Get a life already...


----------



## ChevyVolt (Jul 4, 2016)

Dare you impune our superbly Superior and sanctimonious diatribe with your bombastic veracity?

Ava hates that!

But the other personality loves it! Would you like to stay online? Uber pool request 20 minutes from you. Half a league half a league half a league onward into the valley of drunken pax rode the 300... now quit making sense and throw a tantrum


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ava said:


> Whew thank you. That was really alarming. I'm really really grateful to you. I feel like im being attacked by a pack of wild dogs I'm really am disturbed in my soul by this reaction to my stupid little opinion. If a person doesn't agree with me fine. No big deal. State your opinion move on. What is so ludacrous about what I said?!?!? why am I being attacked and ridiculed ??? It's just an opinion.


You mean ludicrous? Since we're correcting people here.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverX said:


> A free thinking mind is a beautiful thing. I'm a little vaclempt myself.


Is that like verklempt?

Hard to read these posts when people keep making up words...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Freebyrdie said:


> Excellent point! I was a corporate slave. Yeah I made a damn good salary BUT it required 70-80 hours a week and on call 24/7. Had no life.


That sounds just like Uber. Except the damn good salary part.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXploited said:


> I have video footage of my passengers smoking in my car among other things. I told uber about it and they refused to watch it. They don't want to know. They said no cleaning fee because it's my fault if I let them smoke in my car - even though I asked them not to.
> I seriously hate Uber. Worst company ever. Hitler had more respect for his workers than Uber does for its partners.


Don't ASK. TELL.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Freebyrdie said:


> I perceive you as a youthful person. Welcome to the real world. This is a capitalist society. Corporations are MANDATED to the shareholders to maximize profit. That is the case in all industries. If you expect companies to act for the greater good of workers you will be forever disappointed until you have lived long enough to "get it". As an individual though, acting with integrity even in the face of enormous wrong doing builds what is called CHARACTER.


Explain to me how Uber is maximizing profit.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

NC252 said:


> There's murderers and rapist and mass shooters out here and y'all have your panties in a bunch over me giving someone a ride!?!??! Get a life already...


Not impressed unless you can guess the color?
Welcome to my ignore list troll!


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Explain to me how Uber is maximizing profit.


Maximizing profit is the end game. To get there the short game is expand market share, which involves the loss of lots of money.


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Maximizing profit is the end game. To get there the short gave is expand market share, which involves the loss of lots of money.


And not spending a cent on educating riders


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That sounds just like Uber. Except the damn good salary part.


Exactly! The salary part was good, but I had no time to enjoy it. It absolutely was not sustainable with those hours. There was no leaving the job at the job. Now I can just turn off the app and except for the few nudge texts messages, I don't have to pay any mind to uber and Lyft. That is a practical sort of freedom.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

UberXploited said:


> And not spending a cent on educating riders


So true, they leave that, just like their very income, all up to the drivers. On a visit I made to the green light hub to return the eats bag I made a suggestion to the CSR that uber should develop a training video for riders. It seems at least 90% of my rides I am teaching riders on proper input of their location, rating system, having boots on the ground, tipping, etc. Something short and sweet they can watch when they download the app. I'm sure my suggestion went right to uber brass...lol!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Ava said:


> Oh. Now we are name calling!!?? Hahaha. Labeling is such a common mistake for the masses. Actually I'm a fascist if we must use labels. I believe that's the complete OPPOSITE of a liberal. So once again you've gotten it all muddled up. Lol


Fascism is a form of socialism, as Mussolini was an infamous socialist before he realized he would only achieve his goal of complete control over Italy if he had the support of industrialists. Nazism was also a slight variation on socialism. Given that what fools today think is "liberalism" is also based on Marxist ideas, being a fascist would make you a first cousin to today's fake liberals.


----------



## edzo6687 (Nov 28, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Um..
> 
> You quoted yourself.
> So your talking to yourself here.


I've thoroughly enjoyed this thread and I want to thank Ava for the giggles. However, TwoFiddyMile, you wrongly claimed that Ava was in error in pointing out your grammar deficiencies. As you state, you did indeed type out "yourself" on two occasions. However, you did screw up the proper usage of your/you're. Look very closely. Just after the word "So". Do you see it? Ava has enough problems without you falsely accusing her of incorrectly correcting you! Just here to help. ;-)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

NC252 said:


> There's murderers and rapist and mass shooters out here and y'all have your panties in a bunch over me giving someone a ride!?!??! Get a life already...


As a commercial driver, you might consider tempering your attitude towards others here.
This isn't a flame site. We're here to try to help each other.

That being said - I couldn't care less about what you do.
But the State police do.

And anyone who exhibits complete disregard for laws, is a hypocrite when they complain about the TNCs 'illegal' endeavors. Suggesting that TNC drivers should 'act like' commercially insured and licensed for-hire drivers is bad advice.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

edzo6687 said:


> I've thoroughly enjoyed this thread and I want to thank Ava for the giggles. However, TwoFiddyMile, you wrongly claimed that Ava was in error in pointing out your grammar deficiencies. As you state, you did indeed type out "yourself" on two occasions. However, you did screw up the proper usage of your/you're. Look very closely. Just after the word "So". Do you see it? Ava has enough problems without you falsely accusing her of incorrectly correcting you! Just here to help. ;-)


I'll have to take your word for it.
I skim through forums at the best of times, and am far too lazy to scroll back to check my own post. 
I do admit my possible error.
It's always best to admit ones flaws.


----------



## Spiralout06 (Sep 26, 2016)

agtg said:


>


Omggg!! Thank you for this! I literally laughed for 3 minutes and I'm crying laughing. And I don't give a flying f*ck if I used the word "literally" wrong because I REALLY like to use it!! And often!

I feel my sanity leaving me as I read this thread.... and it's so negative .... yet I keep reading! Sometimes it's so necessary to watch Jerry Springer. Or just read ranting and raving Uber tangents! Need to take the mind off things like my dog's surgery and my 29.31 payment for 4 hours last night driving in Wilmington NC.


----------



## Spiralout06 (Sep 26, 2016)

1995flyingspur said:


> This is odd, it's showing up with you (Ava) quoting yourself...as though you're arguing with yourself... several times. Are there 2 Avas in here or am I missing something? A petite girl feeling in danger should consider working different hours to help avoid those horrible passengers. For her own safety, because there are a lot of freaky guys out there!


Lmao Ava doesn't need us...She argues with herself.

Ava - just put your hair in a bun, no make up, and wear a Star Wars sweatshirt. And talk about Star Wars! Or comic books! Or start acting crazy (doesn't seem like this will be too hard for you) and start talking to yourself and slapping yourself in the face until they leave you alone (see my previous thread).


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber needs more crazy women, and less butterflies.


----------



## edzo6687 (Nov 28, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'll have to take your word for it.
> I skim through forums at the best of times, and am far too lazy to scroll back to check my own post.
> I do admit my possible error.
> It's always best to admit ones flaws.


Agreed. Did Ava take her ball and go home?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

edzo6687 said:


> Agreed. Did Ava take her ball and go home?


Took a few people's balls.
Had the bats bit well sorted already, though.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


.

Just keep driving. Things will get better, *I promise*. We are listening to your feedback. Customer service will get better. We are building a new call center in Bishkek Kyrgyzstan right now, where English isn't their second language but their third!

BTW I speak the language of love and I love all the money you are making me right now!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> .
> 
> Just keep driving. Things will get better, *I promise*. We are listening to your feedback. Customer service will get better. We are building a new call center in Bishkek Kyrgyzstan right now, where English isn't their second language but their third!
> 
> BTW I speak the language of love and I love all the money you are making me right now!


"Thanks for reaching out. We are sorry to hear that hollow promises have happened to you, but it's all part of the Uber Experience".


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "Thanks for reaching out. We are sorry to hear that *hollow* promises have happened to you, but it's all part of the Uber Experience".


Speaking of hollow. Remember that story about the headless horseman in sleepy hollow. I am like the headless CEO of Uber.


----------



## ChevyVolt (Jul 4, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Fascism is a form of socialism, as Mussolini was an infamous socialist before he realized he would only achieve his goal of complete control over Italy if he had the support of industrialists. Nazism was also a slight variation on socialism. Given that what fools today think is "liberalism" is also based on Marxist ideas, being a fascist would make you a first cousin to today's fake liberals.


Fascism is a corporate run state, thus making us the most Fascist state in history. National Socialism is what it sounds like. They promised "work and bread" in a meritocracy and delivered.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Speaking of hollow. Remember that story about the headless horseman in sleepy hollow. I am like the headless CEO of Uber.


Have backed quite a few track horses over the years that appear to have been ridden/driven by "headless" horsemen.


----------



## ChevyVolt (Jul 4, 2016)

*Where is Ava?! Ichabod Crane wants to know NOOOOOOW!
*
This thread can't die. It will come alive and try to eat our brains...just like the big U intended...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ChevyVolt said:


> *Where is Ava?! Ichabod Crane wants to know NOOOOOOW!*
> This thread can't die. It will come alive and try to eat our brains...just like the big U intended...


True love will never die.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> As a commercial driver, you might consider tempering your attitude towards others here.
> This isn't a flame site. We're here to try to help each other.
> 
> That being said - I couldn't care less about what you do.
> ...


Screw you and "others" with a flaming hott cattle prod.....


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Everyone needs to settle down and Uber on!

Hmm gives me and idea, maybe we should have a cattle prod in the shape of the U and promote the Uber brand..ing on the actual drivers!



NC252 said:


> Screw you and "others" with a flaming hott cattle prod.....


Love you man.


----------



## ChevyVolt (Jul 4, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Screw you and "others" with a flaming hott cattle prod.....


As AVA would point out in the most histrionic fashion:

*YOU HAVE MISSPELLED HOT!!! The word hot only has one t unless it's a surname in which case you did not capitalize the H...how dare youuuuu?

I will now go back to my PhD trophy wall and put another notch on my wall of superlative yet superficial trophies...peons!!! Cretins!!!

*


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

agtg said:


> When you start a ride, the destination should already be in the app navigation. Some riders don't put a destination, and that is a bad sign. They may want you to just drive around doing errands, which isn't profitable unless there is a surge or they're very quick about the stops. I always insist on a destination being put in as you will quickly get an idea what kind of ride you've got (a longer, profitable ride, or a short cheapo).
> 
> The short cheapos who try to get you to drive all over are the ones to be wary of. As I noted in the other thread, they can possibly scam a free ride pretending you took them all over to fatten up the fare.


. . . follow-up; so, when I get pinged, I can see that no destination has been entered and simply not accept?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

No no, accept the ping. We monitor this and I need more money.


----------



## peppersmommy (Oct 2, 2016)

Ava said:


> What the hell is a TNC operator. ?!?! And what I THOUGHT was Uber would understand this type of thing is bound to happen and then they would look at my performance in actual numbers and ACTUAL FACTS in ACTUAL REALITY before reprimanding me for a DRUNK PERSONS OPINION
> 
> THATS what I thought. Any other questions??????


Hey I feel you. Drunk pax are the worst. I have had drunks try to grab my hands while driving, I've had my hair yanked really hard by pax while driving 70 mph on the highway, I've had a pax try to taze me, I reported all these incidents to uber or lyft and believe me I doubt these pax were ever reprimanded much less deactivated or banned from the platforms. Pax are allowed to do ANYTHING they want including damage your car. I had an uber pax break my sunshade kit with his 3 bigass suitcases he decided to put on top of my shadekit breaking it causing $300 in damage. I turned the damage report into Uber and their insurance said they have a deductable of $1000 so therefore they would not be paying me for the damages. On a car I have had less than 90 days and made only 2 car payments on. And they do not care. I have worked for them for over a year. I get constant threats of deactivation from uber for having a 4.6 rating. They want you to take their "driver improvement class" at a cost of $60. Another way for them to make money. Then they will let you back on the platform. I have a service dog and i get bad ratings for having a service dog. Instead of cancelling my car they just get in and report me and give me a bad rating.


----------



## jean marc (Oct 2, 2016)

I think UBER should charge for a pick up more than 1.5 miles or 7mn and up, I always cancel a ride when it says 12mn 0r 15mn away 0r 3 to 5 miles away,


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

circle1 said:


> . . . follow-up; so, when I get pinged, I can see that no destination has been entered and simply not accept?


It looks like nobody answered you on this. When you get pinged on Uber, the passenger has already entered a destination address as they were forced to by the system. There is no way to see that destination information until you have already picked up the passenger and started the ride.

On Lyft, the passenger does not have to enter a destination address while ordering the ride. However, there is no way to know that fact until you arrive at their pick up address.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> It looks like nobody answered you on this. When you get pinged on Uber, the passenger has already entered a destination address as they were forced to by the system. There is no way to see that destination information until you have already picked up the passenger and started the ride.
> 
> On Lyft, the passenger does not have to enter a destination address while ordering the ride. However, there is no way to know that fact until you arrive at their pick up address.


Sounds like driving in a city is a crap-shoot (lots of short trips with being stuck in traffic) vs. being out in the country where everything is far away?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Sounds like driving in a city is a crap-shoot (lots of short trips with being stuck in traffic) vs. being out in the country where everything is far away?


 To some extent this is true. Personally, I am only going to drive in downtown Seattle during congested rush-hour traffic if there is surge pricing, preferably 2.0 x or above. The better pricing offsets the slower drive speed and the shorter distances.

The ideal thing is to get longer rides, especially to east side, north Seattle, or west Seattle. And avoid UberPool trips (which pay less per minute).


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> To some extent this is true. Personally, I am only going to drive in downtown Seattle during congested rush-hour traffic if there is surge pricing, preferably 2.0 x or above. The better pricing offsets the slower drive speed and the shorter distances.
> 
> The ideal thing is to get longer rides, especially to east side, north Seattle, or west Seattle. And avoid UberPool trips (which pay less per minute).


You should get one of these for Seattle! Get around the congestion and compete with those slow ferries.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Everyone needs to settle down and Uber on!
> 
> Hmm gives me and idea, maybe we should have a cattle prod in the shape of the U and promote the Uber brand..ing on the actual drivers!


"Of course..... the old Devil's mark on the forehead trick. Now let's see: 666, less 25%, comes to......".


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> You should get one of these for Seattle! Get around the congestion and compete with those slow ferries.


Eagerly awaiting your "self-skippered" version.
Please advise earliest departure available for a 3 hour cruise - to Gilligan's Island.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Eagerly awaiting your "self-skippered" version.
> Please advise earliest departure available for a 3 hour cruise - to Gilligan's Island.


The Ginger will be mine.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The Ginger will be mine.


A "ginger root is widely used as a spice or a folk medicine". Wikipedia
Right on, bro!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

edzo6687 said:


> Agreed. Did Ava take her ball and go home?


Well she can't take her marbles. Already lost those.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Not everyone is cut out to succeed at the worst job in America.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The Ginger will be mine.


So I am Skipper & TwoFiddyMile is Giligan.

TwoFiddy, you can have Ginger. Mary Ann is hot in those jean shorts.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> So I am Skipper & TwoFiddyMile is Giligan.
> 
> TwoFiddy, you can have Ginger. Mary Ann is hot in those jean shorts.


Ginger is built for fun.
Maryann is built for marriage.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ginger is built for fun.
> Maryann is built for marriage.


Mutually exclusive end uses.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

ChevyVolt said:


> Fascism is a corporate run state, thus making us the most Fascist state in history. National Socialism is what it sounds like. They promised "work and bread" in a meritocracy and delivered.


LOL. No. Fascism is a government that doles out contracts to politically correct corporations. The government is in control, though, and can change corporate allegiances at any time, for whatever reasons suit the current head of state. National socialism is pretty much exactly this same thing. The US is not that, quite yet, but we are one ele tion away from beong there.

Which party is running our state, currently? Does President Obama ring any bells? Do you think Hitlery Klinton will change the national trajectory in sny meaningful way?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Ava, I'm new here and don't mean to be presumptuous, but I think I'm in love!


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Wow! 17 pages and Ava/*AVA* stopped posting after page 8. The great ones live on forever.....


----------



## Lize (Oct 3, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I do t care if they leave a comment or not. If they can't prove the infraction they are down rating you for....then the rating needs to be dropped.
> This is so very true. If a comment is allowed to be made without any name or identification and without any "proof" it should not be posted. I drive a 2013 KIA Soul that I wash and clean every time I drive yet I just noticed 2 comments on my account from this past week that my car is a low quality car and unclean...
> 
> Passengers can say anything in a remark. Doesn't make it true.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ginger is built for fun.
> Maryann is built for marriage.


Eh...catch and release is the only way to go.

Hard part is tagging their ear. They fight that really hard.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tucstwo said:


> This, I know (sadly) 90% of Uber drivers aren't (Matrix reference, here) "red-pilled" on the Uber driver experience. So most of them don't understand the in's and out's until it's too late for them. They will (sadly) get their ratings hammered by drunk pax but (happily) pick up pax who have a rating lower than 4.7. It's too bad. The problem is, uber doesn't inform the drivers of the deactivation cutoff rating AND uber doesn't cutoff shitty pax period. If EVEY driver refused to pick up pax with ratings lower than 4.7 (like most of us do), Pax would start to behave. But since Uber only punishes driver for low ratings and allows (completely unvetted) pax to have their ratings to go in the basement with no punishment, we're all screwed.
> Here's a fair and equitable idea: If Uber is gonna threaten deactivation if under 4.6 (or whatever), PAX should be charged a "crappy pax surcharge" if their rating goes below the same threshold. Incentives should go both ways. Since some ignorant drivers are willing to take a beating from crap pax, take undeserved low ratings and still pickup low rated pax. It should go both ways.
> But I digress...Uber gives 2 flying crap rodents about it's "partners".
> But it doesn't mean it's a bad idea.


So. What *is* the point of a rating system for a business that is headed for driverless anyway? Perhaps to attempt to generate a more favorable public persona than they deserve? Uber wouldn't have to nag me about accepting EVERY ping if I didn't have to worry about the potential for low ratings from certain demographics.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Eh...catch and release is the only way to go.


But what if you catch, & they don't want to release?
Who's tagging whom then?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> But what if you catch, & they don't want to release?
> Who's tagging whom then?


its always nice to have a slave.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> So. What *is* the point of a rating system for a business that is headed for driverless anyway? Perhaps to attempt to generate a more favorable public persona than they deserve? Uber wouldn't have to nag me about accepting EVERY ping if I didn't have to worry about the potential for low ratings from certain demographics.


"Heading for driverless" for sure, especially the way they treat & bully their "partners" (if that term hasn't been scorned out of usage by now).


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> its always nice to have a slave.


Travis! I've told you a million times: DON'T CALL ME AT WORK!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

agtg said:


> When you start a ride, the destination should already be in the app navigation. Some riders don't put a destination, and that is a bad sign. They may want you to just drive around doing errands, which isn't profitable unless there is a surge or they're very quick about the stops. I always insist on a destination being put in as you will quickly get an idea what kind of ride you've got (a longer, profitable ride, or a short cheapo).
> 
> The short cheapos who try to get you to drive all over are the ones to be wary of. As I noted in the other thread, they can possibly scam a free ride pretending you took them all over to fatten up the fare.


Exactly! It's always been in the back of my mind when they say, "I'll just direct you." But then I say, I need a destination because that is how they send me the next ride - by their knowing where I will finally end up." Most are very accommodating after you say that. I guess the weirdo short cheapos would take offense to that, but that would also give you a HUGE indication it could be a problem ride, and you could ostensibly end the ride at that very moment without penalty. Right?

Wait. But what if this cheapo decides to lie about the destination - I had that happen with a BLM protest, a millennial couple of rebels without a clue bringing me to a gas station (hint number 1) and input a destination quite a way away. Half mile into the ride, he states "Oh, I put the wrong address in! and proceeds to put a destination really, really close to where we were... one starred him. Seriously, going on a march for a great reason, but then they quit before it really got going lol!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ava said:


> What?!?! Why don't you go shame and judge someone else. Like perhaps Yourself?? WOW


I have that d****e on "ignore" hope it works. Life's too short and I'm willing to bet "Seal" is hovering around 5 foot tall...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ava said:


> And quite frankly youre not sorry I'm feeling this way so stop lying. This is just a perfect opportunity for you to spout out meaningless, trite, holier than thou advice and toot your own horn for handing out cheap water (which incidentally is poisoned from the cheap plastic it comes in).


I am pretty certain some of these people are Uber *plants* and not in a good way...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Ava is one of my favorite UP posters, hands down.


I'm a fan. People misunderstand her, or don't know how to read. One or the other.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ava said:


> I'm not a woman. I'm an alien from a planet where we think for ourselves. In a galaxy far far away. I'm just an uber driver while I wait for the mothership to come and take me back home!!!!!


Oh My God this has the makings of a great movie!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> I'm a fan. People misunderstand her, or don't know how to read. One or the other.


Or, in many cases, both!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Much better quality of PAX that use Lyft... and I just like Lyft so much better that Uber.


Pretty accurate. BUT... this business of forced stopping is losing me. I don't mind doing it for nice pax, but when you have no choice and if you're on a ride with a d****e... ugh.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Oh My God this has the makings of a great movie!


Working Title: "They walk amongst us".


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Hi Ava....look to the blue quotation area to see who poster is directly responding to. Poster was not calling you a liberal but another poster. On the flagging for low ratings...it's your opportunity to give uber $60 to take their class and get a second chance. The number of rides you have is significant as the average rating is determined based upon your last 500 rated rides. If you have less then that individual ratings have more of an affect on your overall rating. I had that thing with pax cancel during drive too, give them an option..get out or get out. They are stealing from you. Report to uber. Now please don't take offense...but do take a deep breath and try not to be so reactive. It will serve you greatly.


I believe she hasn't learned to separate the wheat from the chaff, so her emotions are well deserved. Probably.


----------



## BallerX (Jan 15, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow.
> What a train wreck!
> Here's to bipolar physicists.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was reading thinking the exact same thing. She sounds like a condescending, opinionated, quick tempered a-hole who doesn't listen well and assumes she's smarter and better than the whole world because she knows a few philosophers' names and can throw out phrases like 'unified string theory.' I can only imagine HOW she informs pax of what she will and won't do. Not surprised in the least about her low ratings. To quote Frank Luntz, "it's not what you say it's what people hear."


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Please read the quoted post again.
> I typed the word "yourself" twice.
> I'm happy you are studying physics, because correcting English in which I didn't make an error must be embarrassing for you.
> "yourself" is a word unto itself and not a contraction, such as "you're"
> ...


She was addressing 2fiddy, not you. Nice try, though!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ava said:


> Oh hell. We can't go there then. What about the shooting range??


The apostrophe, Ava! The errant apostrophe!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Maybe us guys just don't get it about PMT?
However, I'm onto 'string theory'.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> I am pretty certain some of these people are Uber *plants* and not in a good way...


Sorry to ruin your fantasy, but I'm 6'2".


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sorry to ruin your fantasy, but I'm 6'2".


Might be referring to a "cringe factor" height reduction after you took Ava on?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> I'm a fan. People misunderstand her, or don't know how to read. One or the other.


In only a month of posting? Uber loves partners like you.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> She was addressing 2fiddy, not you. Nice try, though!


I Am Legion


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> I have that d****e on "ignore" hope it works. Life's too short and I'm willing to bet "Seal" is hovering around 5 foot tall...


What's wrong with being 5 ft tall? Is there a problem with the vertically challenged? Hey short lived matter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Maybe us guys just don't get it about PMT?
> However, I'm onto 'string theory'.


Quantum Ubering.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Quantum Ubering.


BAZINGA!


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Working Title: "They walk amongst us".


They DRIVE amongst us!


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> She was addressing 2fiddy, not you. Nice try, though!


That WAS 2fiddy replying to her.....however he was wrong. She was not talking about his use of "yourself" but the fact that he used the word "your" when it should have been "you're"........


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Maybe us guys just don't get it about PMT?
> However, I'm onto 'string theory'.


Isn't that "into" string theory,.....just saying, someone has to cover for ava (or is it *AVA*) until she reappears!!


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> What's wrong with being 5 ft tall? Is there a problem with the vertically challenged? Hey short lived matter.


This thread is anything but short lived.......


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

I can't be bothered to read 19 pages of this thread so I'm just going to give my half time report. Ava appears to be off her meds. Bipolar disorder, schizophrenia and manic depression is not a laughing matter. That's just my professional opinion (I'm not a psychiatrist, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once). It wouldn't surprise me that her riders have had to endure rantings and ravings from her as soon as the ride begins, on everything from how crappy the weather is to a slow driver in front of her. 99% chance the reason for the low ratings are because of her, the other 1% are the drunks.


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


Not to pick on your feekings or defend Uber in any way but you have several ways to help your self instead of blameing Uber. Customer rateings is one way look at them before picking up, the area your working in are you picking up from clubs and bars. Time of day is another, but nothing helps more than being able to look at a person and being able to size them up so to speak. Ive drove cabs for a long time and i didnt have the luxury of refusing a fare so the one thing that always worked for me with a asshole fare was maintaining my pleasant attitude. If you dont have or use all the tools given to you then perhaps you would be better off working the drive through at a fast food place.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Fascinating how people keep replying to the OP whom has flown the coop.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Fascinating how people keep replying to the OP whom has flown the coop.


Maybe.
Krakatoa simmered away quietly in the background for some time before it blew itself off the map.
I'm still in Volcano Watch mode.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Release the Wall-e!! .... Must find Ava/*AVA*!


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Sub Guy said:


> Release the Wall-e!! .... Must find EVA!


Wall-e will never find her if Wall-e is looking for EVA. Wall-e has to look for Ava and *AVA*.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

fixed


----------



## MobileTrans (Oct 5, 2016)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


Ava and all Uber drivers:
I understand all your UBER drivers complaints w/r to UBER pricing, their control and requirements, driver earnings and ratings! Fortunately, there is an alternative: Rikscha. It is a ride-hail service/application with all of Uber's functionality except that the driver works 100% into his/her own pocket and that the price is not set by UBER but by participating drivers and requesting passenger via a bidding process. It is a new free app available at Google Play (search for Rikscha Mobiletrans...) with an iOS version soon to be released in Apple's App Store. Check it out, you can learn about details at Google Play where you find the link to the Rikscha website with a detailed FAQ page with demo videos. Rikscha service/app has just been released and is operational, all it needs are drivers and passengers to put up some competition to UBER and to put drivers and passengers in control . Good luck.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MobileTrans said:


> Ava and all Uber drivers:
> I understand all your UBER drivers complaints w/r to UBER pricing, their control and requirements, driver earnings and ratings! Fortunately, there is an alternative: Rikscha. It is a ride-hail service/application with all of Uber's functionality except that the driver works 100% into his/her own pocket and that the price is not set by UBER but by participating drivers and requesting passenger via a bidding process. It is a new free app available at Google Play (search for Rikscha Mobiletrans...) with an iOS version soon to be released in Apple's App Store. Check it out, you can learn about details at Google Play where you find the link to the Rikscha website with a detailed FAQ page with demo videos. Rikscha service/app has just been released and is operational, all it needs are drivers and passengers to put up some competition to UBER and to put drivers and passengers in control . Good luck.


Why don't you have a driver's App?


----------



## MobileTrans (Oct 5, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Why don't you have a driver's App?


TwoFiddleMile:
The app has one image, you register as driver or passenger (or both), but you can only log-in and use app as either driver or passenger. So one downloaded image functions either as "driver" or "passenger", much easier for user as opposed to having to run two separate images of app depending on whether you use it as driver or passenger at any given time (just as I imagine some of you UBER drivers sometimes use the service as a user). The Rikscha website shown in Google Play (this website's rules disallow me from listing it here...) explains all these details, look under Help for FAQ and their answers. I hope this helps explaining your question.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MobileTrans said:


> TwoFiddleMile:
> The app has one image, you register as driver or passenger (or both), but you can only log-in and use app as either driver or passenger. So one downloaded image functions either as "driver" or "passenger", much easier for user as opposed to having to run two separate images of app depending on whether you use it as driver or passenger at any given time (just as I imagine some of you UBER drivers sometimes use the service as a user). The Rikscha website shown in Google Play (this website's rules disallow me from listing it here...) explains all these details, look under Help for FAQ and their answers. I hope this helps explaining your question.


Good answer.
Was hesitant to download an app which seemed to have the wrong purpose for my needs.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Ava said:


> I just wanna say uber can cram it where the sun don't shine!!! Of all the times I've driven 566457miles to get someone to go two blocks and then driven 577256miles back. And all the times I've put up with asshats that try to turn off the trip from the back seat. And all the times I've been nice to complete assholes who think they are precious cargo and deserve champagne to be served them in my back seat, they send me a message to say I've been flagged for low ratings. ?!?!?!? Of a 4.6 ?!?!?!? because stupid jerks have their feelings hurt when I don't submit to their whims and climb in the back seat and let them have their way with me?!?!!? Or I don't allow them to con me and insist on putting the destination in the GPS so they can't con me?!?!? Uber can go get screwed.


I got this email from uber today...lol

You haven't been accepting many rides lately. When you receive a trip request, we've matched you with a rider that's close by. If you pass on those trips, ETAs increase for other drivers and wait times go up for riders. And you miss out on a nearby fare.

The more trip requests you accept, the more you'll earn.

If you don't want to accept trips, just press "go offline." We'll be able to match riders more quickly, and drivers in the area will earn more.

Learn more about how we calculate acceptance rateshere.

Best, 
Uber
Uber Tech


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

agtg said:


> Are you taking low rated pax? I've decided to no longer take anyone under 4.7. There's a reason why they get lower than that, and it's not like when a driver gets lower than that, if you know what I mean...


Mine is 4.8 the lowest and my ratings are going up.


----------



## MobileTrans (Oct 5, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Good answer.
> Was hesitant to download an app which seemed to have the wrong purpose for my needs.


Thank you, TwoFiddyMile, and sorry for misspelling your name, looks like I need better glasses... Please do direct any questions, complaints, suggestions or criticism you may have about Rikscha to me, we take seriously your and everybody's opinions. Furthermore, we know that UBER, operating under present business conditions, gets the better of the UBER driver community and that with Rikscha there is a better solution available. But as always, starting a "new better thing" in the shadow of an "old bully" can be tricky and needs to be carried by insight, support and momentum of a forward-looking few pushing for a better solution protecting and furthering everybody's interests.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

peppersmommy said:


> Hey I feel you. Drunk pax are the worst. I have had drunks try to grab my hands while driving, I've had my hair yanked really hard by pax while driving 70 mph on the highway, I've had a pax try to taze me, I reported all these incidents to uber or lyft and believe me I doubt these pax were ever reprimanded much less deactivated or banned from the platforms. Pax are allowed to do ANYTHING they want including damage your car. I had an uber pax break my sunshade kit with his 3 bigass suitcases he decided to put on top of my shadekit breaking it causing $300 in damage. I turned the damage report into Uber and their insurance said they have a deductable of $1000 so therefore they would not be paying me for the damages. On a car I have had less than 90 days and made only 2 car payments on. And they do not care. I have worked for them for over a year. I get constant threats of deactivation from uber for having a 4.6 rating. They want you to take their "driver improvement class" at a cost of $60. Another way for them to make money. Then they will let you back on the platform. I have a service dog and i get bad ratings for having a service dog. Instead of cancelling my car they just get in and report me and give me a bad rating.


A few takeaways from your post:

1) You should not be using a new car for Ubering. And if you do, don't complain as it gets damaged by pax. Your car suffering vastly accelerated wear and tear and damage _will_ happen.

2) Never let pax load luggage. They don't give a crap; it's not their car. They just want to get to the airport. If they insist on loading luggage after you have said that you will do it, you insist that you will do it. Very easy.

3) Drunks will act like drunks. If you don't want to deal with them, don't work the drunk shift.

4) People's behaviour varies according to local culture. When I drove in San Diego I found that many pax there were spoiled, entitled and disrespecful. Now I drive in another city far away from SD and the difference is night and day.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Ava called.
Can she have her thread back now please?
Presume we're free to keep the needle?


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

MobileTrans said:


> Thank you, TwoFiddyMile, and sorry for misspelling your name, looks like I need better glasses... Please do direct any questions, complaints, suggestions or criticism you may have about Rikscha to me, we take seriously your and everybody's opinions. Furthermore, we know that UBER, operating under present business conditions, gets the better of the UBER driver community and that with Rikscha there is a better solution available. But as always, starting a "new better thing" in the shadow of an "old bully" can be tricky and needs to be carried by insight, support and momentum of a forward-looking few pushing for a better solution protecting and furthering everybody's interests.


How does insurance work for this? Most of us don't have livery insurance.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Ava/*AVA* is world famous now! You go girl!!!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

zordac said:


> Ava/*AVA* is world famous now! You go girl!!!


Alas, I think 'GONE' is now the operative.
"Nothing lasts forever but the earth & sky".
(That'll bring out the Song Spotters!)


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Dust in the wind...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

zordac said:


> Dust in the wind...


!!
Still trying to get "Two for the Show" on CD here in Oz. Seem to be a bit overlooked, alas.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> !!
> Still trying to get "Two for the Show" on CD here in Oz. Seem to be a bit overlooked, alas.


Mate, see if it's on YouTube.
Search "Kansas, Full Album".


----------

